# Peckham Town FC - news and discussion



## pompeydunc (Mar 22, 2015)

It would be fair to say that Peckham Town have quite a fixture pileup for April/May.  Expect many evening midweek games (when the clocks goes forward) for every DHFC fans' 2nd non-league team.  They are fourth bottom, but it's in their hands to win the league!

http://full-time.thefa.com/Table.do?divisionseason=445229777


----------



## EDC (Mar 22, 2015)

but Wealdstone are my 2nd non-league team.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 23, 2015)

!!  How do you end up with 11 games in hand?


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 23, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Expect many evening midweek games (when the clocks goes forward) for *every DHFC fans' 2nd non-league team*.


It's very naughty of you to wind up Mishi like that!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 23, 2015)

It's alright...I'm used to spouting Duncan talking shit! Still...give it another year or two & The Hamlet will become his second favourite non-league side, as Pompey contine to plummet.

Nothing against them mind, they're my second favourite Hampshire professional side, after Southampton. And would become my second favourite non-league side, after Eastleigh, if the Spitfires haven't jumped over them by then.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 23, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It's alright...I'm used to spouting Duncan talking shit!  Still...give it another year or two & The Hamlet will become his second favourite non-league side, as Pompey contine to plummet.
> 
> Nothing against them mind, they're my second favourite Hampshire professional side, after Southampton.  And would become my second favourite non-league side, after Eastleigh, if the Spitfires haven't jumped over them by then.



Edited for correctness.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 23, 2015)

Not edited by me... When I put in a "" it means I'm joking, or 'bantz' as Dunc might call it...but I'm not. Well I am...to be honest never been particularly keen on Pompey...


----------



## EDC (Mar 23, 2015)

B.I.G  The self appointed in-correctness Mod.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 23, 2015)

Message from Chairman Brian...

These are the dates that the First Team will be playing their matches on don't know what teams we are playing yet. Waiting for the league to let me know 


April

Saturday 4th April - at Home
Monday 6th April - at Home
Thursday 9th April - at Home
Saturday 11th April - at Home
Wednesday 15th April - We are Away
Saturday 18th April - we are Away
Tuesday 21st April - We are Away
Saturday 25th April - We are Away
Tuesday 28th April - at Home
Thursday 30th April at Home

Saturday 2nd May - at Home


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 23, 2015)

As you say...their fixtures aren't out yet, but once on this page it's easy to navigate:
http://kentcountyfootballleague.co.uk/results/
The Kent County League have a very good basic, but informative website for their level.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 23, 2015)

Of those away games...the choices will be Bexlians, who play at Crown Wood College, in Eltham. (Done with our youth Team, now counted as a 'tick' by me!) No photos of the venue though.

Forest Hill Park, who play in Catford, at Ladywell Arena. Been there many times down the years. Home to Lewisham Borough, in the Kent Invicta League.
Will be a 'normal' kick off, if midweek, as it's floodlit.


Halstead United. The address listed has Halstead having a 'TN' postcode, which I assume is the Tonbridge area.
 Not been there.

Farnborough Old Boys Guild. Farnborough, Kent. Bus ride from Bromley South station, nice social club, and a small bit of cover, with grass banking.


And next Tuesday 31st March, they are away to Phoenix Sports Reserves, their ground is about a mile or so from Barnehurst Station. Again a venue i've been to several times. Will be a 'normal' kick off, as they have lights.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 5, 2015)

Peckham Town still have a 100% win record in the league since end of September and are moving up the league.  Confirmed fixtures are below.  The game against Long Lane on Thursday is their derby.  Who's up for that?  N.B. early KO as no floodlights, yet, at the Menace Arena.

H Mon 6th, 2:45pm Halstead United 
H Thu 9th, 6.30pm Long Lane 
H Sat 11th, 2:45pm Blackheath Utd 
A Wed 15th, 7.45pm Forest Hill Park (at the Ladywell Arena) 
A Sat 18th, 2:45pm Bexlians 
A Tue 21st, 6.45pm Halstead 

TBC:
Saturday 25th April - Away
Tuesday 28th April - at Home
Thursday 30th April at Home
Saturday 2nd May - at Home


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Apr 5, 2015)

Completely unrelated, I work with someone who used to play for Forest Hill Park...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 5, 2015)

"The game against Long Lane on Thursday is their derby"

Eh? Long Lane are based in Kidbrooke. Surely their 'derby' game, if you can call anything a 'derby' game at this level, as there are very few, if any, fans to create a 'deby' atmosphere, it would be against Forest Hill Park? Much more of a 'derby' game than Long Lane! And Blackheath United, although a home game, is closer,as they are based just past Catford, at Bellingham.

Using your 'rule of thumb' half of the division would probably be 'derbies'...


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "The game against Long Lane on Thursday is their derby"
> 
> Eh? Long Lane are based in Kidbrooke. Surely their 'derby' game, if you can call anything a 'derby' game at this level, as there are very few, if any, fans to create a 'deby' atmosphere, it would be against Forest Hill Park? Much more of a 'derby' game than Long Lane! And Blackheath United, although a home game, is closer,as they are based just past Catford, at Bellingham.
> 
> Using your 'rule of thumb' half of the division would probably be 'derbies'...



A derby doesn't have to be the nearest team.  Wouldn't ours be Fisher in that case?  And what about Palace/Brighton?

The management and Chairman Brian consider it their derby, and the games are often feisty apparently.  I'll let them know that you don't agree...


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Apr 5, 2015)

Gillingham have no geographical rivals and consider Swindon to be their derby, for reasons long since lost in the mists of time.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 5, 2015)

The Menace Arena?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 5, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> The Menace Arena?



What the club call the Southwark sports ground! http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckhamtownfootballclub/location/


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 6, 2015)

So not in Peckham and not very manacing. All good


----------



## gareth taylor (Apr 6, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> It would be fair to say that Peckham Town have quite a fixture pileup for April/May.  Expect many evening midweek games (when the clocks goes forward) for every DHFC fans' 2nd non-league team.  They are fourth bottom, but it's in their hands to win the league!
> 
> http://full-time.thefa.com/Table.do?divisionseason=445229777


 do they have floodlights ?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 6, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> do they have floodlights ?



No, but they are looking to get them installed.  A mobile company has offered to pay for them in exchange for having its antennae on top of them.


----------



## gareth taylor (Apr 6, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> No, but they are looking to get them installed.  A mobile company has offered to pay for them in exchange for having its antennae on top of them.


 take that as a no then,,,,,,,,


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Peckham Town still have a 100% win record in the league since end of September and are moving up the league.  Confirmed fixtures are below.  The game against Long Lane on Thursday is their derby.  Who's up for that?  N.B. early KO as no floodlights, yet, at the Menace Arena.
> 
> H Mon 6th, 2:45pm Halstead United
> H Thu 9th, 6.30pm Long Lane
> ...



im well up for thursdays game....


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 6, 2015)

It's going to be huge!


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 6, 2015)

When we spoke to the Peckham players after the game we went to, the name Long Lane came up in conversation. One of them simply shook his head and muttered, "I fucking hate Long Lane".


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2015)

Kidbrooke ... could be hard nuts


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Kidbrooke ... could be hard nuts


saw a picture of the squad here http://kentcountyfootballleague.co.uk/long-lane-fc/ dont look so scary!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> !!  How do you end up with 11 games in hand?


i think their pitch was dug up the other day - possibly to do with that?
it is strange

i went to a listed fixture about 6 weeks back and there was no one there...


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 7, 2015)

N.B. Brian has just told me that KO for the game on Thursday has been brought forward to 6.15pm (15 minutes earlier than initially published.

They lost their first league game since September on Monday.  Losing 1-0 in the last minute after the opposition had parked the bus all game.  They are all well up for Thursday apparently...


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i think their pitch was dug up the other day - possibly to do with that?
> it is strange
> 
> i went to a listed fixture about 6 weeks back and there was no one there...


The main pitch was dug up months ago.  When I went to a game in November it was played on the second pitch (furthest from the entrance) which was already quite heavy at that time, hence all their games were postponed due to waterlogging for quite a long spell.

I quite fancy tomorrow night.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 8, 2015)

Can't wait for this. Taking the mic too.


----------



## EDC (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm going to take the mic out of you.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 8, 2015)

EDC said:


> I'm going to take the mic out of you.


There isn't a mic in me. Unless B.I.G has been up to no good while I've been asleep.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 8, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> The main pitch was dug up months ago.  When I went to a game in November it was played on the second pitch (furthest from the entrance) which was already quite heavy at that time, hence all their games were postponed due to waterlogging for quite a long spell.
> 
> I quite fancy tomorrow night.



Excellent.  See you there  tomorrow.  Anyone else?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 8, 2015)

Will there be a programme?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 8, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Will there be a programme?



Jon and I haven't coordinated to make one, so no!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 8, 2015)

Shame....if you publicised in advance, put a quid on the cover...it would encourage some of the groundhoppers, as well as local non-league fans like our own, to attend and buy one, thus going a fair way to helping cover the fees of the match officials & doing something really practical for them.

Not that i'm criticising mind, I appreciate the time it takes to even try to produce a basic effort.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 8, 2015)

its going to be pretty dark by the final whistle


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, think i'll be there.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> its going to be pretty dark by the final whistle


 That's the gamble with the 'silly season'.

Early kick offs...will it be overcast? Will they kick off on time?
Half-time can be shortened. The referee can knock a certain amount of time off a half.

('Silly season' is a term used by some of the groundhopping fraternity.It indicates early midweek kick-offs at the start and end of a season, when low level clubs, as in Step Seven &  below generally, have midweek games, as later daylight finishes allow, when they do not play at floodlit venues)


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2015)

it was pretty clear last night at just gone 8pm but still pretty dark out there, so even if it all goes to plan....


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 9, 2015)

Might pop along as finally starting to feel better!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2015)

still at work


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 9, 2015)

A 2-1 win for Peckham Town! Enjoyed that. Well-fought game, referee was a bit card happy but the best team won. Looking forward to seeing them again sometime soon!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 9, 2015)

A pleasure to meet meet Mr. EDC this evening


----------



## EDC (Apr 9, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> A pleasure to meet meet Mr. EDC this evening



Likewise and Al Crane also.  A very enjoyable time on a beautiful evening, a sort of or pre-season feel about it but not on the pitch.  The football was better than I expected also.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2015)

gutted to have missed this ~ only just got home ~ next time peeps ~ well up for the odd peckham games so hope to see this thread bumped in the future


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 10, 2015)

ska invita said:


> gutted to have missed this ~ only just got home ~ next time peeps ~ well up for the odd peckham games so hope to see this thread bumped in the future



Report to follow - http://kentishfootball.co.uk/news/pecklong090415.  Attendance was a very impressive 45...DHFC about 15% of that!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Report to follow - http://kentishfootball.co.uk/news/pecklong090415.  Attendance was a very impressive 45...DHFC about 15% of that!


hah 45! amazing! ive been do peckham games  where attendance was 1


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 10, 2015)

ska invita said:


> hah 45! amazing! ive been do peckham games  where attendance was 1



That's silly season for you!


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 10, 2015)

Just read the report on Kentish Football:

_Williams picked the ball up out on the left and cut inside the darkened penalty area before drilling his low right-footed drive into the bottom near corner causing a ripple of applause from behind the goal.
_
A ripple of applause? How dare he play down the ecstatic celebrations of the Rabble tourist chapter. pompeydunc was jumping around with an air horn! 

The Long Lane manager, Richard Edwin, saw it slightly more accurately:

_It was quite a nice rowdy crowd and that’s what we need._

If the rowdiness is a reference to Dulwich contingent then sorry to disappoint you Richard but we weren't there for you.

I also see that Peckham had a player called Sulyman Bah. Did he play for Dulwich at some point?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 10, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> Just read the report on Kentish Football:
> 
> _Williams picked the ball up out on the left and cut inside the darkened penalty area before drilling his low right-footed drive into the bottom near corner causing a ripple of applause from behind the goal.
> _
> ...



A feisty south-east London DERBY  apparently as well? Everyone knows this game is not a derby FFS!


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 10, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> I also see that Peckham had a player called Sulyman Bah. Did he play for Dulwich at some point?


Yes, not sure if that's the correct spelling, as his first name was spelt differently in our programmes, but it's the same bloke.  Had two spells with Hamlet, playing some pre-seasons and one or two minor cup ties.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 10, 2015)

The highlight was the number 10's bird-like shrieks when he wanted the ball


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 10, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> The highlight was the number 10's bird-like shrieks when he wanted the ball


Sexist.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 10, 2015)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 10, 2015)

The insatiable journalist from Kentishfootball has written another article following an interview with founder Brian Hall and the manager last night.  Brian mentioned us...legend...

http://kentishfootball.co.uk/news/peckhamambitions100415

There was a large following of Dulwich Hamlet supporters at last night’s game and Hall appreciates the support from their highly-successful Ryman Premier League neighbours.

“We’re always getting support from Dulwich Hamlet,” said Hall.

“If you see tonight there was loads of people from Dulwich watching us when they haven’t got games they come up and they’re really supportive of the club.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 10, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> The insatiable journalist from Kentishfootball has written another article following an interview with founder Brian Hall and the manager last night.  Brian mentioned us...legend...
> 
> http://kentishfootball.co.uk/news/peckhamambitions100415
> 
> ...



Was your polite clapping in favour of any wartorn countries?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 10, 2015)

Don't go to this game.  Go to Hendon...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2015)

ive got plans 2moro but keep it up pompeydunc


----------



## EDC (Apr 13, 2015)

Spot the nutter.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 13, 2015)

EDC said:


> Spot the nutter.View attachment 70138



He's missing.  Presumably behind the camera....


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 13, 2015)

A 3-0 win on Saturday saw PTFC climb to 5th in the league.  Still in their hands to win it...(Halstead away towards end of month is going to be massive).  The players looked quite tired on Saturday though apparently, as only played two days prior in that niggly game vs Long Lane....  They have four days rest till the next game....

So, who's up for Peckham Town away to Forest Hill Park on Wednesday?  Game will be played at the Ladywell arena, which is easily reached from Catford or Catford Bridge station.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 13, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> He's missing.  Presumably behind the camera....


No, I think EDC got it right first time...he's referring to the Portsmouth loving fan of (not-even-in)Peckham Town(no-more-than-a-localised-francise) FC. Whoever that might be! 

In this game doesn't appeal to anyone, easy to get to, trains from Forest Hill, to Whyteleafe, for the Isthmian League Cup Final, between Hendon & Grays Athletic could be a good game...


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No, I think EDC got it right first time...he's referring to the Portsmouth loving fan of (not-even-in)Peckham Town(no-more-than-a-localised-francise) FC. Whoever that might be!
> 
> In this game doesn't appeal to anyone, easy to get to, trains from Forest Hill, to Whyteleafe, for the Isthmian League Cup Final, between Hendon & Grays Athletic could be a good game...



Better than that Dulwich VILLAGE who represent a bunch of bourgeois Tory voting toffs, whose games are franchised out even further, to Catford.  I also see they couldn't even beat the reserves of cheating Long Lane.  Pathetic.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 13, 2015)

Well if you're so against those bourgeois Tory voting toffs, then Dulwich Hamlet really is NOT the club for you...and we were established back in 1893 by those very same prominent local Tories. The whole foundations on which our club was established, and built the stepping stones to the great inter-war glory days...


----------



## gareth taylor (Apr 14, 2015)

EDC said:


> Spot the nutter.View attachment 70138


 looks a big crowd,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 14, 2015)

For them it was doubt if it made the fifty mark. Half a dozen or so Dulwich fans, about a dozen groundhoppers, the rest Peckham town family & friends, maybe a few from Long Lane.


----------



## gareth taylor (Apr 14, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> For them it was doubt if it made the fifty mark. Half a dozen or so Dulwich fans, about a dozen groundhoppers, the rest Peckham town family & friends, maybe a few from Long Lane.


 is clubhouse nice ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 14, 2015)

Just an ordinary bar, the old Southwark Sports Social Club, re-built after it burnt down a few years ago.


----------



## gareth taylor (Apr 15, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Just an ordinary bar, the old Southwark Sports Social Club, re-built after it burnt down a few years ago.


 was a stray firework like Bromley ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 15, 2015)

No idea!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 19, 2015)

Peckham Town secured an excellent 3-1 away win at 2nd place Bexlians yesterday, which means it's in Peckham's hands to finish 2nd place at the end of the season.  This would mean a play-off against the 2nd place team in the east division to decide who will be promoted.

Tuesday is a massive game, as the Menace travel away to top of the table Halstead United for a 6.45pm KO.  They will need all the part-time DHFC support they can get for this game!  Halstead play at Station Road, Halstead, TN14 7DH.  This is 1 mile walk from Knockholt train station (zone 6) on one of the Kent train lines out of London.


----------



## darryl (Apr 19, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Halstead play at Station Road, Halstead, TN14 7DH.  This is 1 mile walk from Knockholt train station (zone 6) on one of the Kent train lines out of London.



To save shoe-leather, there's also a very infrequent R5/R10 bus to Halstead from Orpington station that accepts Oyster cards.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 19, 2015)

When you mean 'all' you mean the usual handful, that you can count on one hand... 

My 'excuse' will be that I've not been there before...(Me & my damn closet groundhopping tendencies...)


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks like Peckham have got permission to move game that was scheduled for Thursday 30th (sandwiched between a Tuesday and Saturday) to Wednesday 6 May (and extending end of season).

Tuesday 21st April, 6.45pm - Halstead, Away
Saturday 25th April, 2.45pm - Farnborough O B Guild, Away
Tuesday 28th April, 6.30pm - Halls AFC, Home
Saturday 2nd May, 2.45pm - Belvedere, Home
Wednesday 6th May, 6.30pm or 6.45pm (TBC) - Bexley, Home (could well be make or break, winner takes 2nd place and play-off spot game).


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 19, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> When you mean 'all' you mean the usual handful, that you can count on one hand...
> 
> My 'excuse' will be that I've not been there before...(Me & my damn closet groundhopping tendencies...)



Well, you might be able to count them ALL on one of your hands?  Most of us only have four fingers and a thumb though.  Here was the #dhfc corner in November, with several more out of shot to the right.  Would be great to see this _many _again!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 20, 2015)

I was referring to the recent Thurday night game against Long Lane...NOT the Saturday earlier in the season against Enfield Town Under 21s, when clearly there were 'many' more Hamlet fans, who you could count on both hands...
maybe even adding one or two toes...
But I think you knew that...


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 22, 2015)

So a 1-1 draw last night. How was the game? Dulwich Mishi pompeydunc 

Looks like Peckham are relying on Halstead to slip up as well as winning all their remaining games now?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2015)

Apparently Peckham Town can't go up anyway, as they failed the ground grading...


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 23, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> So a 1-1 draw last night. How was the game? Dulwich Mishi pompeydunc
> 
> Looks like Peckham are relying on Halstead to slip up as well as winning all their remaining games now?



It was a competitive and evenly matched game.  Lovely goal by Peckham, and mutual celebrations between players and the Menace Ultras at the side of the pitch.  You will have to buy the programme at Tuesday's game to read more...and see photos!

Their late equaliser means it will be hard for Peckham to win the league now.  They would need to win all four remaining games (3 at home though) and hope Halstead only get 5 points or less from their remaining 3 games.  2nd place is still in their hands though, as they play Bexley (currently in 2nd) in the last game.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2015)

Menace Ultras...that was the three of you...good grief! Fun...but hardly Menace Ultras! Ultras suggest dedication and loyalty...not a few Hamlet fans who are only there because it's a rare midweek game or two in the 'silly season'.
pompeydunc ....as always the 'master of spin'!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 23, 2015)

All hail pompeydunc


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 23, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Apparently Peckham Town can't go up anyway, as they failed the ground grading...


Oh...shame.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2015)

But I have no doubt, when their ground improvements are ready, they will be able to reach at least Step Six, which is rwo divisions above their current one, and would be the Kent Invicta League.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 23, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Menace Ultras...that was the three of you...good grief! Fun...but hardly Menace Ultras! Ultras suggest dedication and loyalty...not a few Hamlet fans who are only there because it's a rare midweek game or two in the 'silly season'.
> pompeydunc ....as always the 'master of spin'!



You were part of it Mishi.  You were standing with us....four of us....loyal to the core.....singing loudly and proudly for the Peckham cause.  Menace Ultras together.  Cygnus inter anates.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 24, 2015)

No, I was at a game at ground I've never been to, enjoying myself, singing for a local side, with three other Dulwich Hamlet supporters during the second half. In the first half I walked round the village recreation ground taking some photos, and chatting to numerous groundhoppers at the game who I happened to know.

A 'Menace Ultra' I am certainly not...as you well know.

But if you attach labels to people then I can fight fire with fire and am can do the same to you...Be warned...if you're going to label & take the piss out of me on the internet there's ONLY going to be one winner...and it won't be you!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 24, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> A 'Menace Ultra' I am certainly not...as you well know.
> 
> But if you attach labels to people then I can fight fire with fire and am can do the same to you...Be warned...if you're going to label & take the piss out of me on the internet there's ONLY going to be one winner...and it won't be you!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 24, 2015)

Eh? What's the relevance of that? Didn't realise you were so 'clued up' on the international hooligan scene. Is there something you're not telling us pompeydunc ?


----------



## EDC (Apr 24, 2015)

Ex - 6.57, I thought you knew?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 24, 2015)

The Peckham Town league run-in and an away friendly that has been fixed up with some other Southwark team....  None of the remaining games clash with DHFC, so come and join the Menace Ultras at the Arena.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 24, 2015)

Wednesday 6th May...Surrey Senior Cup final at Woking: Merstham are in it. With a number of ex-Hamlet players in their line-up. 

Clearly NOT a 'Menace Ultra' as I will be at Kingfield.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 24, 2015)

Will hopefully bring young Oisín along to one of them remaining PT games.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2015)

It's looking tight!






Peckham Town FC face three games in eights days – and they’re all free entry


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 27, 2015)

Of course they're free entry...nobody at that level takes a gate!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 27, 2015)

editor said:


> It's looking tight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed Long Lane scum did Peckham a favour and beat Halstead on Saturday.  Peckham's last game is against Bexley, so if Halstead fail to win one of their last two games then let's Peckham back in the race (if they win 3 out of 3).  Going down to the wire!


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Of course they're free entry...nobody at that level takes a gate!


Of course - but a lot of people reading that piece on Buzz won't know that, so its worth underlining the fact.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 27, 2015)

Off topic, but nice Elvis Costello reference editor.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 27, 2015)

editor said:


> Of course - but a lot of people reading that piece on Buzz won't know that, so its worth underlining the fact.


That is true of course, but as most people on here won't have been to Peckham Town, but will have been to Champion Hill...and thus it seems like it's a special end of season offer, which it isn't.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 27, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That is true of course, but as most people on here won't have been to Peckham Town, but will have been to Champion Hill...and thus it seems like it's a special end of season offer, which it isn't.



I thought people normally had to pay  Cheers Mishi.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That is true of course, but as most people on here won't have been to Peckham Town, but will have been to Champion Hill...and thus it seems like it's a special end of season offer, which it isn't.


I think the article makes that clear, to be honest. Be a bit weird to have a free charity match.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry, wasn't referring to the charity game, just the comment on Peckham Town games being free.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 27, 2015)

it's the title of the article


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's what it says.


> Peckham Town FC face three games in eights days – and they’re all free entry
> Peckham Town’s fixture list shows that they have three games remaining for the season – all at home – and all are free to attend. Crucially, there’s also a bar available so you can sup as you cheer on the team.


I don't know about the pricing for the charity game as the match centre has no details.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2015)

Right just to re-wind...mistake on my part...I didn't realise that your mention of the game being free was a link to an article on the main site, I thought it was just a comment on here aimed at Hamlet fans, hence my moaning. So a bit of a misunderstanding from me...apologies.

With regard to any pricing for the charity game on Sunday March 10th...this was mentioned on the official Dulwich Hamlet website three days before you published your one on the Buzz:

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/charity-begins-at-home-1419195.html


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 30, 2015)

The Luxury Fan attended last night's Peckham game and summed it up very well here.  Another win for the Menace.  One point behind the leaders with two games to go for all three teams at the top. Need a favour from Phoenix Sports to take a point off Halstead...

Some photos, and hopefully more to come from editor on Brixton Buzz...

The Luxury Fan





Menace Ultras






Bryan Hall and Peckham's trophy haul


----------



## editor (May 2, 2015)

I walked blooming miles to the ground and was met by a group of 'ardcore Hamlet fans only to learn that they game had been called off because the other team couldn't muster enough players.


----------



## Fingers (May 2, 2015)

We have ended in wetherspoons in forest hill


----------



## Al Crane (May 2, 2015)

editor said:


> I walked blooming miles to the ground and was met by a group of 'ardcore Hamlet fans only to learn that they game had been called off because the other team couldn't muster enough players.



And we think the football's disorganised at our level! Keep the faith Mike as I would assume this means the game was awarded to Peckham and the title is still within their grasp ahead of next Wednesday's game.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> And we think the football's disorganised at our level! Keep the faith Mike as I would assume this means the game was awarded to Peckham and the title is still within their grasp ahead of next Wednesday's game.


I chatted to Brian and the deal is that they can only go up as champions - they're disqualified from the play offs because of their pitch being dug up.

So Wednesday is THE BIG ONE.


----------



## EDC (May 2, 2015)

I went down at about three fifteen and wondered what was going on, texted Duncan and he told me what had happened.


----------



## Al Crane (May 2, 2015)

editor said:


> I chatted to Brian and the deal is that they can only go up as champions - they're disqualified from the play offs because of their pitch being dug up.
> 
> So Wednesday is THE BIG ONE.



Seems a bizarre ruling but still a million miles clearer than whatever will happen in the Ryman Premier! Good to know they can still go up and hopefully given the lack of football seen my most Dulwich fans recently there will be a decent turn out. Can't wait!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 2, 2015)

Apparently Belvedere had five players call in this morning with unexpected work commitments. 

I am sceptical.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 3, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Apparently Belvedere had five players call in this morning with unexpected work commitments.


What a load of bollocks.  One of the club officials spoke to a few of us, and whilst Peckham get the three points by default they've missed the chance to boost their goal difference in what could be a really tight three way finish for the championship, should they win their final match and one other result goes in their favour, which I think is between the other two contenders.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 3, 2015)

This is often the case at the low level/bottom of the pyramid that Peckham Town compete in. It is the proverbial million light years away from the game at our level. And late cry off/no shows are relatively common each & every season at this level up & down the country.


----------



## B.I.G (May 4, 2015)

Interesting that pompeydunc is continuing his transformation into new Mishi.

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckh...son-at-menace-arena-on-wednesday-1424014.html


----------



## EDC (May 4, 2015)

I hope to be there Wednesday, I'm looking forward to everyone buying me a pint in respect of Chelsea's Premiership Title.

Thanks in advance 

XX


----------



## B.I.G (May 4, 2015)

I will get you a half in respect of your life view xx


----------



## EDC (May 4, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Interesting that pompeydunc is continuing his transformation into new Mishi.
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckh...son-at-menace-arena-on-wednesday-1424014.html




Note:  It was disappointing to not play *our* scheduled fixture.

How many teams does he support these days?


----------



## B.I.G (May 4, 2015)

EDC said:


> Note:  It was disappointing to not play *our* scheduled fixture.
> 
> How many teams does he support these days?



As many as Mishi


----------



## B.I.G (May 4, 2015)

1. Both have names of their primary team in their name.
2. Both ground hoppers.
3. Both write for a club website.
4. Both appear in all press articles / videos about Dulwich Hamlet.
5. Both enjoy fanzines.
6. Both drink liquids.

Basically identical


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 5, 2015)

Point 6 is most salient. I'm glad you've been compiling this dossier B.I.G


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

I can only find a table that doesn't include the 3 points from Saturday's non-game. Does one exist anywhere that shows the points awarded?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 5, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Interesting that pompeydunc is continuing his transformation into new Mishi.
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckh...son-at-menace-arena-on-wednesday-1424014.html


 What on earth are you wittering on about?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 5, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> 1. Both have names of their primary team in their name.
> 2. Both ground hoppers.
> 3. Both write for a club website.
> 4. Both appear in all press articles / videos about Dulwich Hamlet.
> ...


 
1. My name is Mishi Dulwich Morath. i changed it...and it is on my passport, bank details etc. His is a mere nickname...
2. I like visiting new grounds. He seeks them out far more than me.
3. Only as part of my duties as a Club official, of the Club I support.
4. I comment when asked...he positively seeks them out.
5. So do lots of people. He writes for more than me.
6. So does everyone else on the planet. Or they die. He drinks alcohol, I do not.
TOTALLY DIFFERENT!


----------



## StephenMac (May 5, 2015)

Hoping to pop my Peckham Town cherry tomorrow night...assuming the opposition show up.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 5, 2015)

First went there many moons ago, when it was home to Southwark Sports, in the London Spartan League.

Tomorrow I shall be at Woking, for the Surrey Senior Cup final: Merstham v. met. police.


----------



## EDC (May 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> 2. I like visiting new grounds. He seeks them out far more than me.



At the expense of watching Dulwich Hamlet it should be said.


----------



## B.I.G (May 5, 2015)

Do you not remember this then EDC

http://caleythistleonline.com/topic/28836-lowland-league-groundhopper-weekend/

It was not pompeydunc attending that


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 5, 2015)

Him or me? I miss a few Hamlet games. for example, I always go away on holiday when it's my birthday in late October. It's my holiday to 'pat myself on the back for staying another year sober'. I make no apologies for that.
I miss lots of First Team games anyway, through working every other Sautrday.


----------



## B.I.G (May 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Him or me? I miss a few Hamlet games. for example, I always go away on holiday when it's my birthday in late October. It's my holiday to 'pat myself on the back for staying another year sober'. I make no apologies for that.
> I miss lots of First Team games anyway, through working every other Sautrday.



And you go to many amazing places I believe including museums and galleries 

I am jealous of some of your holidays.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 5, 2015)

No need to be jeaous...just go away yourself. It's simple. And most places are decidedly average, but nice enough for me, and that's all that matters.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

Given the game a plug on Buzz. Hopefully it might bring a few more down. 







Support Peckham Town in their league title challenge tomorrow – admission free! Weds 6th May


----------



## B.I.G (May 5, 2015)

I get ill when I travel


----------



## EDC (May 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Him or me? I miss a few Hamlet games. for example, I always go away on holiday when it's my birthday in late October. It's my holiday to 'pat myself on the back for staying another year sober'. I make no apologies for that.
> I miss lots of First Team games anyway, through working every other Sautrday.



Him


----------



## pompeydunc (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Given the game a plug on Buzz. Hopefully it might bring a few more down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks editor - this is brilliant. Have duly linked you back - http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckh...son-at-menace-arena-on-wednesday-1424014.html

See you tomorrow...and hopefully many others.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 5, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Hoping to pop my Peckham Town cherry tomorrow night...assuming the opposition show up.



They'll be there.  Bexley have sent their squad details etc for the programme, which will be available in exchange for a donation to the club's appeal to buy a defibrillator.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 5, 2015)

What about anyone who morally doesn't believe in charity supplying such equipment...as they believe all medical equipment should come out of our taxes & supplied by the NHS? Will they not be able to get a free one?


----------



## StephenMac (May 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> What about anyone who morally doesn't believe in charity supplying such equipment...as they believe all medical equipment should come out of our taxes & supplied by the NHS? Will they not be able to get a free one?


They'll get a special flyer entitled 'Welcome to the real world - don't be a cop out'.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> What about anyone who morally doesn't believe in charity supplying such equipment...as they believe all medical equipment should come out of our taxes & supplied by the NHS? Will they not be able to get a free one?



They can just give the money to pompeydunc who can make an entirely unrelated donation for the defibrillator.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2015)

I've added a little feature ahead of tonight's game. If anything needs changing please drop me a line!
Celebrating Peckham Town FC: real grassroots community football


----------



## Al Crane (May 6, 2015)

editor said:


> I've added a little feature ahead of tonight's game. If anything needs changing please drop me a line!
> Celebrating Peckham Town FC: real grassroots community football



Nice article Mike! Couple of things I learn't from that:

1. That (my other team) Dover Athletic, were the reason they were forced to change their name to Peckham Town (which is actually better than the original one anyway).
2. That Rio and Anton Ferdinand and Jason Euell had played for them.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 6, 2015)

Good to see me featuring in one of those photos editor


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 6, 2015)

Bring a brolly this evening hey?


----------



## pompeydunc (May 6, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Good to see me featuring in one of those photos editor



Hat.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 6, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Bring a brolly this evening hey?



Weather will clear by evening apparently.


----------



## StephenMac (May 6, 2015)

Their knobhead number 6 was having a right stare over at us after the final whistle. If Michael had just stayed put for another 10 minutes...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 6, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Their knobhead number 6 was having a right stare over at us after the final whistle. If Michael had just stayed put for another 10 minutes...



I don't think it was Michael he was bothered by. He was shouting some mean things at vornstyle76 - something terribly hurtful about getting a job i think.


----------



## EDC (May 6, 2015)

Final score please?


----------



## StephenMac (May 6, 2015)

EDC said:


> Final score please?


3-1 Peckham.


----------



## StephenMac (May 6, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't think it was Michael he was bothered by. He was shouting some mean things at vornstyle76 - something terribly hurtful about getting a job i think.


Really? Prize fucking cock.


----------



## EDC (May 6, 2015)

Thanks.  Was the Halstead match tonight or is it a nervous wait for a few days?


----------



## Fingers (May 6, 2015)

EDC said:


> Final score please?





EDC said:


> Thanks.  Was the Halstead match tonight or is it a nervous wait for a few days?



Halstead's opponents did not turn up so three point by default,  The menace win the league


----------



## EDC (May 6, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Halstead's opponents did not turn up so three point by default,  The menace win the league



Weren't Halstead a point in front though?


----------



## Fingers (May 6, 2015)

EDC said:


> Weren't Halstead a point in front though?



Not sure, the whole thing was a bit confusing at the end but many seemed to agree they had won it.  Perhaps pompeydunc can clarify this


----------



## Fingers (May 6, 2015)

and it has gone big style tits up in Spain

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-32618821?SThisFB&fb_ref=Default


----------



## Al Crane (May 6, 2015)

EDC said:


> Weren't Halstead a point in front though?



Yes they were so if reports of Halstead's opponents not turning up are correct and they are awarded the 3 points then Peckham's win is in vain and Halstead win the league. It's absolute bollocks if that's the case; the league should make the game be played.

Still, great support from the Rabble/Menace Ultras and good to catch up with everyone!


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 6, 2015)

They were a bit of a nasty bunch


----------



## B.I.G (May 6, 2015)

Never have so many Public School boys been called "pikeys" so much by so few football players.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 6, 2015)

At one point near the end of the second half No.6 was scanning us, looking for B.I.G . Man on a mission.


----------



## B.I.G (May 6, 2015)

As StephenMac seems to have suggested about recording for posterity and reporting to their FA.


----------



## B.I.G (May 6, 2015)

Kent cunts.


----------



## B.I.G (May 6, 2015)

Good carvery mind.


----------



## B.I.G (May 6, 2015)




----------



## B.I.G (May 6, 2015)

That is EDC they are taking a dig at, probably saw his frankly embarrassing hat #champions


----------



## EDC (May 6, 2015)

I wasn't singing,  pwned again.


----------



## B.I.G (May 6, 2015)

EDC said:


> I wasn't singing,  pwned again.



Sorry.  Mistook you for the dog, you do look alike you know #bothcute


----------



## StephenMac (May 6, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> As StephenMac seems to have suggested about recording for posterity and reporting to their FA.


I wouldn't report them myself, much preferring Robert's responses to them. Just sewing the seed of an idea in the head of the twat who does their tweets.


----------



## B.I.G (May 6, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> I wouldn't report them myself, much preferring Robert's responses to them. Just sewing the seed of an idea in the head of the twat who does their tweets.



I am all for reporting them, its the small things in life that matter


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 6, 2015)

So gross. Should be reported imo. Pikey is a racial slur. Most of us wouldn't think twice about reporting use of the n-word. What's to stop them using such language again in the future if not reported/challenged.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 7, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Not sure, the whole thing was a bit confusing at the end but many seemed to agree they had won it.  Perhaps pompeydunc can clarify this



Nah, Peckham players just wanted to jump around with us after a good win against the 2nd placed team.  Sadly, Phoenix Sports decided they couldn't be bothered to play tonight, so handed the 3 points that Halstead needed to win the league.  Really shoddy by them.  Only two games were not played this season - and they were both critical to the league title.

Conspiracy theorists suggest that as Belvedere didn't turn up on Saturday and gifted Peckham 3 points, then Halstead may have put pressure on Phoenix Sports to do the same.  Halstead players were even at the Peckham game tonight to watch, so they knew the game wasn't going ahead.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 7, 2015)

I was most outraged by the number 6 at one point turning around and having a go at the visually impaired of this world. He had a head like a bar of soap.


----------



## B.I.G (May 7, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> I was most outraged by the number 6 at one point turning around and having a go at the visually impaired of this world. He had a head like a bar of soap.



#boots


----------



## pompeydunc (May 7, 2015)

Had a good chat with Bryan after the game.  He is such a legend!  They have managed to secure a large grant to fund a floodlit wheelchair football pitch to go next to the clubhouse. Building work will start next season.  Told us many other stories from volunteering to create football teams and leagues across estates that others wouldn't touch...and how Gavin, Rio and his mates used to follow him around as a kid.  Him and the players can't wait to test themselves against Dulwich on Sunday.

Here is a game of wheelchair football.


----------



## B.I.G (May 7, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> I was most outraged by the number 6 at one point turning around and having a go at the visually impaired of this world. He had a head like a bar of soap.



You are five! Six. Five!


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

I heard some appalling full-on homophobia from both Bexley supporters and at least two of their players.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 7, 2015)

Disgusting.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> I am all for reporting them, its the small things in life that matter


They appear to have deleted them. I wonder why.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

...Bexley...


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

Yeah! Peckham!


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 7, 2015)

Wonderful evening down the Menace. Great performance by Peckham, good atmosphere, impressive numbers of spectators (approx 70), good friends, good cans, _*free football*_, lovely chat with Bryan post-match, the most unexpected goal music ever... and the baby showing signs of enjoying (well, tolerating) the chanting & cheering. Splendid stuff.

The Boys Are Back In Town.


Imagine having fun at football!

I wonder if those Bexley mugs have even the slightest inclination how wonderful and self-important all that mild fuss makes me feel. It takes years of hard graft to manage to both act _and_ behave like a nonce.


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't think it was Michael he was bothered by. He was shouting some mean things at vornstyle76 - something terribly hurtful about getting a job i think.


Sounds like some Bexley players need a tiresome lecture on the economics of automation and the great doubling.


----------



## StephenMac (May 7, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> I am all for reporting them, its the small things in life that matter


Looks like some bloke from Maidstone has, so there you go. Social media, eh.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 7, 2015)

Charming.


----------



## B.I.G (May 7, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Looks like some bloke from Maidstone has, so there you go. Social media, eh.



That is Heathside


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 7, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> As StephenMac seems to have suggested about recording for posterity and reporting to their FA.


If this is an official Club Tweet, and even if not, feel free to report to both the Football Association and the Kent County FA to deal with...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 7, 2015)

editor said:


> I heard some appalling full-on homophobia from both Bexley supporters and at least two of their players.


Again...report it. It's no good moaning, if people  don't complain. Problem is complaints might be ignored, like when I wrote to the 'Supporter owned darlings' Lewes FC, complaining about their fans when we went there.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Again...report it. It's no good moaning, if people  don't complain. Problem is complaints might be ignored, like when I wrote to the 'Supporter owned darlings' Lewes FC, complaining about their fans when we went there.


I'm going to add it to my photo report and then report it.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

Anyone fancy writing  match report I can add to the photos I'm going to posing up soon?


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Anyone fancy writing  match report I can add to the photos I'm going to posing up soon?


Could use Lux's?

https://theluxuryfan.wordpress.com/2015/05/07/jeffinitely-maybe/


----------



## editor (May 7, 2015)

Luxury Fan match report and photos: 


























Peckham Town see off Bexley 3-1 but miss out on promotion


----------



## pompeydunc (May 12, 2015)

Extra end of season friendly...

Peckham Town FC Vs Brimsdown FC (Molten Spartan South Midlands League Division 2)

At the Menace Arena
Saturday 23 May 
2PM KO


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 13, 2015)

Ideal for those who are not going to watch/play in Altona 93 fans v. Dulwich Hamlet Supporters on the same day, at the Addolf Jager Kampfbahn stadium, in Hamburg.


----------



## Christian Burt (May 13, 2015)

Those Peckham Town FC tops are ace


----------



## gareth taylor (May 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Luxury Fan match report and photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks tight for space that ground,,,,,,,,,


----------



## EDC (May 17, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> looks tight for space that ground,,,,,,,,,


It'll always be tight if twenty people decide to congregate in 5sqm of space.  There's plenty of room on three sides of the ground and when the main pitch gets relaid one side will even have a small cover.  It's a nice place to watch football IMO.


----------



## gareth taylor (May 17, 2015)

EDC said:


> It'll always be tight if twenty people decide to congregate in 5sqm of space.  There's plenty of room on three sides of the ground and when the main pitch gets relaid one side will even have a small cover.  It's a nice place to watch football IMO.


 not saying it isn't ! nice !!


----------



## EDC (May 17, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> not saying it isn't ! nice !!


I didn't say you weren't saying it wasn't nice.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 18, 2015)

EDC said:


> I didn't say you weren't saying it wasn't nice.


I'm saying Gareth was saying it was tight for space!


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 18, 2015)

I didn't say EDC wasn't saying you weren't saying it was nice.


----------



## EDC (May 18, 2015)

I was s


Pink Panther said:


> I'm saying Gareth was saying it was tight for space!


l was saying it wasn't tight for space and said Gareth didn't say it wasn't nice.


----------



## gareth taylor (May 18, 2015)

EDC said:


> I was s
> 
> l was saying it wasn't tight for space and said Gareth didn't say it wasn't nice.


 lets agree to disagree


----------



## B.I.G (May 18, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> lets agree to disagree



Let's agree that you pwned EDC.


----------



## EDC (May 18, 2015)

What, 


gareth taylor said:


> lets agree to disagree


that it's tight for room?  DMAF.


----------



## EDC (May 18, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Let's agree that you pwned EDC.


 And you can walk home from away matches in future.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 20, 2015)

If anyone fancies some pre-Dulwich entertainment on Saturday, then Peckham Town have a 11am KO.  They are playing Cobham Town, 3 steps above them, so will need all the support they can get.   It's of course free, like all PTFC games.  You will also get to see how their new ground is coming along, including construction of a 200 seat stand.

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckhamtownfootballclub/news/peckham-town-vs-cobham-fc-1474972.html

Anyone interested?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 20, 2015)

a bit early for me, but if im up i'll come - maybe at least the 2nd half


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 20, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> If anyone fancies some pre-Dulwich entertainment on Saturday, then Peckham Town have a 11am KO.  They are playing Cobham Town, 3 steps above them, so will need all the support they can get.   It's of course free, like all PTFC games.  You will also get to see how their new ground is coming along, including construction of a 200 seat stand.
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckhamtownfootballclub/news/peckham-town-vs-cobham-fc-1474972.html
> 
> Anyone interested?


The new ground looks the same as it did at then end of last season...still on pitch two, main pitch coming along very slowly, and the new stand just a shell..


----------



## mick mccartney (Aug 20, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The new ground looks the same as it did at then end of last season...still on pitch two, main pitch coming along very slowly, and the new stand just a shell..


are you going to this game , Toby Kempton ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 20, 2015)

Also: if you're only interested in competitive football...this match is only a pre-season friendly. The Kent County league opens the week after.


----------



## Invisible Steve (Aug 21, 2015)

Will come down pompeydunc if I manage to roll out of bed early enough. In any case, would be up for some pre-Dulwich pints. Is there a drinking plan?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 19, 2015)

An excellent piece on Peckham Town...but where oh where were the 'Peckham Ultras'? Poor old pompeydunc ...a missed photo opportunity for you! ;-)

David Bauckham - BALLS WITH MENACES


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2015)

Wonderful set of photos!


----------



## EDC (Sep 19, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> An excellent piece on Peckham Town...but where oh where were the 'Peckham Ultras'? Poor old pompeydunc ...a missed photo opportunity for you! ;-)
> 
> David Bauckham - BALLS WITH MENACES



Great piece.  I was talking to Bryan over the fence in Dulwich Park earlier this week, he was busy ground keeping as usual !


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 19, 2015)

David Bauckham is a superb and extremely modest photographer. His work deserves a far wider audience.


----------



## all to nah (Sep 20, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> David Bauckham is a superb and extremely modest photographer. His work deserves a far wider audience.



It's not only his photos for me! He seems to invest much more time in investigation than a lot of people do, who get paid for it. His texts are superb (as long as I can judge them) and I loved his article about our match in July!


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 13, 2015)

News from the Menace Arena....

Peckham Town's game in the London Trophy vs T$%ting Bec will KO at 12.30 on 5 December.  They have moved it forward to allow DHFC fans to come and watch their Cup game, before going to Champion Hill for our home league game vs Needham Market.  There is a bus that goes direct from their ground to Champion Hill (P13).  It would be great to see as many DHFC fans as possible to give another local team support.

And if you can't wait till then to check out the Menace, the the game tomorrow kicks off at 1.30pm, so a chance to get a first half of their Cup game in before jumping on the P13 to Champion Hill.

Don't forget to bring your free season ticket!  Just cut out and bring to the game.


----------



## EDC (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice one Duncan.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 14, 2015)

Good publicity, for a friendly local club...but let's not forget...free season tickets are just a PR stunt...as they don't charge for games anyway.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 14, 2015)

And while on the subject of local clubs, there's good news from Dulwich Village FC too:

Congratulations to the Village people - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 14, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And while on the subject of local clubs, there's good news from Dulwich Village FC too:
> 
> Congratulations to the Village people - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Well done. Great stuff for Lee Green based Dulwich Village.


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 14, 2015)

One other bit of news from Peckham Town (who incidentally actually play in Dulwich), have a new covered terrace behind the goal on the temporary pitch. Looks great!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 14, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Well done. Great stuff for Lee Green based Dulwich Village.


Indeed...the problem is decent venues are taken up in the Dulwich area by Peckham based clubs... 

I hope you'll be allowed to stand under that bit of scaffold...I hear the referees can be a bit fussy..and the 'Menace Ultras' aren't actually that menacing and meekly move away when told...


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 14, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Indeed...the problem is decent venues are taken up in the Dulwich area by Peckham based clubs...
> 
> I hope you'll be allowed to stand under that bit of scaffold...I hear the referees can be a bit fussy..and the 'Menace Ultras' aren't actually that menacing and meekly move away when told...



The Menace Ultras NEVER run....except when being chased.


----------



## toby kempton (Dec 4, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> News from the Menace Arena....
> 
> Peckham Town's game in the London Trophy vs T$%ting Bec will KO at 12.30 on 5 December.


 sorry guys and girls who are /where planing to go to this game it has been postponed. 
MATCH POSTPONED - Peckham Town will be Up for the Cup at a later date - News - Peckham Town Football Club


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 4, 2015)

I have been in touch with Peckham Town and the Menace Arena has standing water at the road end of the pitch, where the drainage is particularly bad.  There is no chance of it draining in time.

The game is now being played at Southfields Academy, but with be a 3pm KO, so that rules out any DHFC fans planning on going.

MATCH MOVED TO SOUTHFIELDS ACADEMY - Peckham Town Up for the Cup - News - Peckham Town Football Club


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 4, 2015)

I've plugged the 'postponement' on the official Club website too, in case some might miss it on here.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 7, 2015)

And how did Peckham Town do...one groundhopper went to Southfields, and posted on the Kempster:

1500 - London Senior Trophy 2nd Round played @ Southfields Academy 
PECKHAM TOWN 3-4 TOOTING BEC 
Headcount peaked at 16 
Admission none - 8 page Programme £2 donation to a cancer charity 

Late change of venue for this tie to a 3G cage in Southfields. Spectators weren't allowed inside, the view from outside blocked by training goals. A small overhang in the spectator area didn't provide much shelter from the strong wind but surrounding buildings helped block some of it out. 
Peckham had a striking kit with red & white hoops, blue shorts & socks while Bec wore Tooting & Mitcham's colours of black & white stripes. 
It was a thrilling cup tie with Bec taking the lead and being pegged back 3 times before scoring a late penalty and holding on to win 4-3. Bec's early opener came after a calamitous pass back accross his own goal by Peckham's 16 year old right back left his keeper stranded leaving a Bec striker with an empty goal to shoot into. Peckham levelled through a penalty but found themselves 2-1 down at half time. Was relieved it didn't go to penalties especially after kicking off 6 minutes late, a full 15 minute half time and 6 minutes injury time meant it didn't finish until nearly 5pm so had to run to Southfields station straight after the whistle to make my next destination


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 5, 2016)

As the season draws to a close, Peckham Town are 9 points adrift of the leaders, but with three games in hand and a superior goal difference (not surprising given that they have scored 36 goals in 6 games).  They also have to play the leaders during the run-in.

If you want to catch the Menace (and not miss DHFC), then you have a chance to do so on Wednesday 13 April (18.30 KO) when they play Oaks and Junior Red Seniors at Coldharbour leisure centre (nearest station - Mottingham).  Free entry...


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 5, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> As the season draws to a close, Peckham Town are 9 points adrift of the leaders, but with three games in hand and a superior goal difference (not surprising given that they have scored 36 goals in 6 games).  They also have to play the leaders during the run-in.
> 
> If you want to catch the Menace (and not miss DHFC), then you have a chance to do so on Wednesday 13 April (18.30 KO) when they play Oaks and Junior Red Seniors at Coldharbour leisure centre (nearest station - Mottingham).  Free entry...



Is it definitely at Coldharbour Leisure Centre as the website says it's at Peckham Town?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 5, 2016)

Al Crane said:


> Is it definitely at Coldharbour Leisure Centre as the website says it's at Peckham Town?



Yep, checked with Bryan.  They are still not permitted to use their own ground due to flooding issues.  The new pitch is not ready yet.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 5, 2016)

By the very same forces of fate that gave me a free Carolina Panthers cap I _should_ be able to make that game.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2016)

Hmmm.... maybe I can make this.


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 13, 2016)

Tonight! Hopefully see some of you nice people there


----------



## Scutta (Apr 13, 2016)

was up for this until i realised it's so far away, balls.


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 13, 2016)

8-0, fucking classic.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 14, 2016)

Where was it played? It was down as a home game?


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 14, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Where was it played? It was down as a home game?


 


Al Crane said:


> Is it definitely at Coldharbour Leisure Centre as the website says it's at Peckham Town?


 


pompeydunc said:


> Yep, checked with Bryan.  They are still not permitted to use their own ground due to flooding issues.  The new pitch is not ready yet.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry, didn't see that, went to Peckham Town, as saw nothing clear about the change on their website. Had the 'back up' of Forest Hill Park v. Sheppey United, in the Kent Invicta League, kick off 7.45pm. Sheppey comfortably won 4-0.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 14, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> Yep, checked with Bryan.  They are still not permitted to use their own ground due to flooding issues.  The new pitch is not ready yet.


 slower than Hayes & Yeading!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 25, 2016)

Two wins from last two games and Peckham are champions (even though they are currently sitting in 3rd place, it's in their hands).

First game is on Saturday 30 April (14.45 KO) versus Chipstead at Coldharbour Leisure centre.  Be there!

The 2nd game is following Saturday 7 May (16.00 KO) away at the current league leaders Farnborough OB Guild.  This is near Orpington, not the Farnborough in our league.  This clashes with the supporters vs DHFC game though....


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 26, 2016)

So why is the game at Coldharbour again? What happened to the 'new' main pitch? And what's wrong with the second pitch?

Good to see the Chair of the Trust is encouraging Hamlet fans NOT to attend a match that Gavin Rose himself has requested, and is part of the Club's celebratory end-of-season weekend.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 26, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Good to see the Chair of the Trust is encouraging Hamlet fans NOT to attend a match that Gavin Rose himself has requested, and is part of the Club's celebratory end-of-season weekend.


He hasn't suggested anyone attends the match at Farnborough, only the first one.


----------



## EDC (Apr 26, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> He hasn't suggested anyone attends the match at Farnborough, only the first one.



Not only suggested, he's given orders to be there.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 26, 2016)

Yes, you're right, technically. But by mentioning the fixture I'd read into it he wants people to be there as well.

Which fans are quite entitled to do, of course.

Is it like last season, where they can win the league, but won't be able to get promoted because the ground has been sorted?

Given the choice, though, a fun afternoon at Champion Hill, with a bouncy castle for kids, and a pop-up Dulwich Hamlet Museum in the afternoon for adults; followed by the Player-of-the-Year presentations in the Club House & unwinding in the bar with our players...as opposed to standing in a windswept open ground in Kent, hardly 'local' for a Peckham away game...I know what my choice would be... 

But then...I've already seen a game at Farnborough before.. 

Can't recall the bus number, but a bus goes right past their ground from Bromley South station, think it might be a 358 to Orpington, from memory...nice club house there...


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 26, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes, you're right, technically. But by mentioning the fixture I'd read into it he wants people to be there as well.


Well not really, as he pointed out that there is an event at our own ground.  It's a thread about Peckham Town, a local club that many people will take an interest in, and they might clinch their league title that day.  It would be odd not to mention it.

I might go to the 'home' game this weekend as I'm looking for a game to do.  (Would have considered St Albans v Dartford in Conference South, where the home team need a result to stay up and it's a nice town for a game and a pub crawl, but not with their £15 admission charge.)  The following Saturday I'll be at Champion Hill as unfortunately I'm unable to do the Lionel Best charity game the following day.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 6, 2016)

I would like to strongly suggest that you go to watch the supporters' team game at Champion Hill tomorrow.  By no means do I think you should support Peckham Town away in a gripping title decider tomorrow in leafy Kent, when the sun will be shining and the ground has a lovely looking pub right next to the ground.  Don't do this people...

I don't suggest you read this link with more information about the title decider.  There is nothing for you to read here.


----------



## AndyDHFC (May 6, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> I would like to strongly suggest that you go to watch the supporters' team game at Champion Hill tomorrow.  By no means do I think you should support Peckham Town away in a gripping title decider tomorrow in leafy Kent, when the sun will be shining and the ground has a lovely looking pub right next to the ground.  Don't do this people...
> 
> I don't suggest you read this link with more information about the title decider.  There is nothing for you to read here.



Whilst (obviously) people should go to Champion Hill, I still have to say well played that man.


----------



## EDC (May 7, 2016)

Brutal match in front of a really good crowd nearing 200 by full time.  Finished 1-1.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 9, 2016)

Was that the title blown for the second year in succession?

For the glory, of course, I hear that they wouldn't have got promoted anyway, due to lack of ground facilities...(again)...

Unlucky, though, Peckham Town....


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 30, 2016)

We are going up!!!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 30, 2016)

Ah....is that you still doing their tweeting? Bless! 

Are they still at Southwark Sports, or is it at another ground while the upgrading is done?


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2016)

Does anyone here fancy writing a couple of paragraphs about this? I'd love to help promote the club more on Buzz.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 30, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ah....is that you still doing their tweeting? Bless!
> 
> Are they still at Southwark Sports, or is it at another ground while the upgrading is done?



No. 

They are playing at Pyners Close next season, which is across the road from the Menace Arena.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 30, 2016)

editor said:


> Does anyone here fancy writing a couple of paragraphs about this? I'd love to help promote the club more on Buzz.



I can do, but not immediately. Mid-July ok?


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> I can do, but not immediately. Mid-July ok?


Any time is fine. It would be good to give them a bit of press before the next season.


----------



## EDC (Jun 30, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> No.
> 
> They are playing at Pyners Close next season, which is across the road from the Menace Arena.



Does that mean Carib FC are getting kicked off?


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 1, 2016)

EDC said:


> Does that mean Carib FC are getting kicked off?



I don't think so as they play on Sundays. Think Peckham have signed a sub-lease from them...at least that was the intention.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't think senior football has been played there before....will be a good one for an early kick-off 'hoppers' game with a programme....


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 1, 2016)

I've seen football there many times, so will now add a 'tick' to my list...well I would if I counted my grounds!


----------



## EDC (Jul 1, 2016)

Does walking the dog on it count as a new ground ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 1, 2016)

It can...if you want it to....


----------



## EDC (Jul 1, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It can...if you want it to....



Cool.  There was a match going at the time so I don't feel I've cheated.


----------



## Scutta (Jul 3, 2016)

shouldn't this thread be in the main football forum>?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 4, 2016)

Agree...but I guess people like pompeydunc seem to think there's an affinity between our clubs!

How about a section on here, to encompass all, on 'Hamlet fans other clubs'?


----------



## toby kempton (Jul 4, 2016)

Just seen they have been promoted to kent county league premier division. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes, pompeydunc has done so...and it's also official of sorts on the Kent County League website.


----------



## Scutta (Jul 5, 2016)

Scutta said:


> shouldn't this thread be in the main football forum>?


btw this wasnt a shitty comment at pompeydunc more as in suggestion to help promote Peckham...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 5, 2016)

A shitty comment at pompeydunc ? Perish the thought...such a thing would never cross my mind!

Mind you if he can support The Wanderers reckon I might re-form Townley Park! (AMF!)


----------



## Scutta (Jul 6, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> A shitty comment at pompeydunc ? Perish the thought...such a thing would never cross my mind!
> 
> Mind you if he can support The Wanderers reckon I might re-form Townley Park! (AMF!)


----------



## 3010 (Mar 23, 2017)

The Peckham Town keeper has just been called up to the Nigeria squad:
Okeowo excited about Eagles call-up - Nigeria Today


----------



## NPDHFC (Mar 23, 2017)

He must be a busy boy, playing for Peckham Town, Peckham United & Peckham All Stars. Now the Nigeria call up too!


----------



## pompeydunc (May 2, 2017)

Need a final football fix to try and slightly recover from yesterday's disappointment?  Then look no further than Peckham Town this Saturday 6 May when they will be taking on Somaliland in an international charity friendly.  All the info is here.  Entry and program by donation.

I have been fortunate that my job led me to travel and visit Somaliland several times between 2006 and 2009, and I have maintained an interest in the country since.  The Somaliland FA got in touch with me to see if I could help organise them a charity friendly to raise funds for the devastating famine that is currently afflicting Somaliland and surrounding countries.  Very pleased that Bryan and Peckham Town jumped at the chance.

It would be fantastic to see as many familiar faces as possible at the Menace Arena this Saturday.  I hope you can make it.  Feel free to sign up to the Facebook event, so we can get an idea of numbers.

Up the Menace / Somailand nasb wacan.


----------



## bringbackelmo (May 2, 2017)

Hoping to get to the game on Saturday!


----------



## editor (May 4, 2017)

Buzzed Peckham Town to host international charity football match at the Menace Arena, Sat 6th May


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 6, 2017)

Plugged on the official Club website too, with a link to the Buzz article:

Missing your football? - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 7, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 7, 2017)




----------



## editor (May 7, 2017)

Report: In photos: smoke bombs fill the sky as Peckham Town beat Somaliland 4-0 in friendly charity match


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 11, 2017)

No pre-season at DHFC on 22 July (as currently planned), so another option is PTFC vs Fisher FC. Stick it in your diary...

Fisher FC   » Pre-Season Schedule 2017/18 – including Fisher v Millwall at St Paul’s!


----------



## mick mccartney (Jun 12, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> No pre-season at DHFC on 22 July (as currently planned), so another option is PTFC vs Fisher FC. Stick it in your diary...
> 
> Fisher FC   » Pre-Season Schedule 2017/18 – including Fisher v Millwall at St Paul’s!


loving that Cray -Fish fixture !


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jun 27, 2017)

mick mccartney said:


> loving that Cray -Fish fixture !


Worth pushing the boat out for that one !


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jul 15, 2017)

Fish 2 Cray 3 attendance 88


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 17, 2017)

Um, that would've made it a Fish-Cray fixture then...


----------



## mick mccartney (Jul 17, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Um, that would've made it a Fish-Cray fixture then...


...i knew it would be you . then i thought , no, he's a poet ,he'll know what poetic licence is ...


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 17, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> No pre-season at DHFC on 22 July (as currently planned), so another option is PTFC vs Fisher FC. Stick it in your diary...
> 
> Fisher FC   » Pre-Season Schedule 2017/18 – including Fisher v Millwall at St Paul’s!



Peckham vs Fisher has had to be cancelled for this Saturday. 

Building work on changing rooms overrunning... Not helped by the builders not turning up for three days apparently.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 18, 2017)

mick mccartney said:


> ...i knew it would be you . then i thought , no, he's a poet ,he'll know what poetic licence is ...


Actually I'm not a poet, I'm just an ordinary working class bloke who tries to write poetry. It's all just words to me...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 18, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Peckham vs Fisher has had to be cancelled for this Saturday.
> 
> Building work on changing rooms overrunning... Not helped by the builders not turning up for three days apparently.


Oh dear...could it not have been switched to fisher, as they have an all-weather pitch? Perhaps that was already booked? Even shorter notice than Lewes!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jul 19, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Oh dear...could it not have been switched to fisher, as they have an all-weather pitch? Perhaps that was already booked? Even shorter notice than Lewes!


Overfished.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 19, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Peckham vs Fisher has had to be cancelled for this Saturday.
> 
> Building work on changing rooms overrunning... Not helped by the builders not turning up for three days apparently.


 No mention at all on the Peckham Town website, to say this game was on, or is off. Both the Fisher website & the Kentish Football website still have it down as a fixture. Not sure if it's been cancelled already on Twitter, as I don't use that.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks like Peckham Town will have a few midweek games in April and May.  They have 12 games to play - five have been fixed for upcoming Saturdays (and Easter Monday), two for midweek games, so there are five left to be arranged.  There is one home game that doesn't clash with a DHFC game, which has been announced already:

WED 25 APR 2018 18:30 - Peckham Town v Metrogas

Ground is located just off the South Circular by Dulwich Common.  The P13 goes past the entrance.  Map is here.  Entry is FREE.
Full fixtures are here.
League table is here.

If you have not been before, then worth checking out David Bauckham's great series of photos from a game in 2015.  Since then, the team have moved back to the main pitch with a covered terrace behind on end, which you can see here.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 28, 2018)

And if anyone fancies any other local early kick off Kent County League fixtures, not just Peckham Town, here's the place to look:

Forthcoming Fixtures - Kent County Football League

All games tend to be free to watch at that level, not just Peckham Town. So no need to apply for their free season tickets, if they still do them.

Undoubtedly more will be released later for May.

With regard to your link, as far as I am concerned David Bauckham is a photographic genuis. His website is one of the best, you won't be disappointed if you flick through his other posts.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 9, 2018)

Still want more* football**? And free*** football at that, then Peckham Town have two**** more games. Come!

Home (SE21 7EU) vs Borden Village on Saturday 12 May at 2.45pm

Away (BR6 7BA) vs Farnborough OB Guild (near Bromley...not the place west of London) on Tuesday 15 May at 7pm *****

* other fixtures are available
** other sports are available
*** other free football is available
**** other numbers do exist
***** other dates and times do exist


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 9, 2018)

pompeydunc said:


> Still want more* football**? And free*** football at that, then Peckham Town have two**** more games. Come!
> 
> Home (SE21 7EU) vs Borden Village on Saturday 12 May
> 
> ...


Can't remember which one, but a bus goes past farnborough Old Boys Guild, possibly the 358.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

pompeydunc said:


> Still want more* football**? And free*** football at that, then Peckham Town have two**** more games. Come!
> 
> Home (SE21 7EU) vs Borden Village on Saturday 12 May
> 
> ...


Is there a website/FB page with a bit more info?


----------



## pompeydunc (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Is there a website/FB page with a bit more info?



Click on each fixture for more info Forthcoming Fixtures - Kent County Football League

You can also find recent results and league tables here.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 9, 2018)

Might do the home game on Saturday. Surrey v Yorkshire at the Oval starts on Friday but I'm already aiming for the first and third days and could do with a free morning on Saturday to get other stuff done.


----------



## EDC (May 9, 2018)

Saturday’s tempting .  3pm KO?


----------



## pompeydunc (May 10, 2018)

EDC said:


> Saturday’s tempting .  3pm KO?



2.45pm.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

Buzzed: More football! Watch Peckham Town’s last two games of the season on Sat 12th and Tues 15th May 2018

I'd love to come come but I'm off on tour again.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

Oh if anyone is going and fancies taking some pics, I'd love to run another feature on Peckham.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 10, 2018)




----------



## pompeydunc (May 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Oh if anyone is going and fancies taking some pics, I'd love to run another feature on Peckham.



I will take some photos on my phone, but if anyone has a proper camera, then please step forward.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Buzzed: More football! Watch Peckham Town’s last two games of the season on Sat 12th and Tues 15th May 2018
> 
> I'd love to come come but I'm off on tour again.



Thanks editor.


----------



## Taper (May 10, 2018)

I went down a few weeks back to watch Peckham, but they don't allow dogs pitchside. Which is a shame. Not sure about other pets.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 11, 2018)

Taper said:


> I went down a few weeks back to watch Peckham, but they don't allow dogs pitchside. Which is a shame. Not sure about other pets.



Who told you that!? I've see plenty of dogs there over recent seasons.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2018)

Peckham pics, thanks to Mr Hart.













In photos: Peckham Town defeat Borden Village 2-1 in final home game of the season


----------



## Taper (May 13, 2018)

And dogs now officially allowed.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 14, 2018)

Such a shame they don't have a volunterr to do a basic A4 foldover teamsheet, as in a four-pager, for games like these. Charge £2/£1 donation with the psmall programme, and it would more than pay the costs of the match officials when they have an end of season game like this, when they know there'll be a number of Hamlet fans, as well as a few groundhoppers in attendance.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 14, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Such a shame they don't have a volunterr to do a basic A4 foldover teamsheet, as in a four-pager, for games like these. Charge £2/£1 donation with the psmall programme, and it would more than pay the costs of the match officials when they have an end of season game like this, when they know there'll be a number of Hamlet fans, as well as a few groundhoppers in attendance.


Mike Smith probably covers the officials' costs, seeing as he sponsors half the advertising boards in the ground.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 14, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Mike Smith probably covers the officials' costs, seeing as he sponsors half the advertising boards in the ground.


An assumption, but even if he does....the money made could be diverted elsewhere, like their efforts to get floddlights, or help in the kitty, where they fund a huge amount of junior sides.
Not that I'm knocking what they do per se, as I know how hard it is to get volunteers at our level, never mind theres. But these type of end of season matches when 'everyone' 'pretends' to be a Peckham Town fan is a chance to make a few pennies, when usually they play in front of a handful of people rather than fifty or more...


----------



## pompeydunc (May 17, 2018)

We could have a league winning team on Sunday in Southwark...


----------



## editor (May 21, 2018)

Support Peckham! 

Peckham Town FC need your help! Support their planning application to install floodlights


----------



## pompeydunc (May 22, 2018)

editor said:


> Support Peckham!
> 
> Peckham Town FC need your help! Support their planning application to install floodlights



Thanks editor. If you have 10 minutes to send a note of support, then I know all at Peckham Town would really appreciate it. Approval would enable the first men's team to finally move up to step 6. 

Bryan Hall, the club's chair, also received an award at the civic awards yesterday. Well deserved for the over 2000 kids the club has supported in estates across Southwark over the last 13 years.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 22, 2018)

pompeydunc said:


> We could have a league winning team on Sunday in Southwark...




And the Menace women's team were promoted to division 2 on Sunday. About 70 supporters were in attendance to see Peckham win 6-0.


----------



## WillClunas (May 22, 2018)

I have submitted an atypically sincere note to Southwark in support of the planning application!


----------



## Pink Panther (May 22, 2018)

pompeydunc said:


> Thanks editor. If you have 10 minutes to send a note of support, then I know all at Peckham Town would really appreciate it. Approval would enable the first men's team to finally move up to step 6.


I shall do likewise when I have PC access tomorrow. Peckham Town is comfortably a Step 6 set up and there is a dearth of clubs at that level across the Inner South London Boroughs. It's also the closest "proper" club with its own ground to my home, even notwithstanding the Hamlet's lockout.


----------



## WillClunas (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who gave their time to write in support of the planning application!


----------



## 3010 (Jan 31, 2019)

Interesting article on Peckham Town coach:
No compromise on values for Peckham Town head coach Mary Phillip - Southwark News


----------



## chris gil (Feb 4, 2019)

Peckham Town in this months When  Saturday Comes , a couple of familiar faces in the crowd


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Oh if anyone is going and fancies taking some pics, I'd love to run another feature on Peckham.


To repeat!


----------



## EDC (Feb 5, 2019)

chris gil said:


> View attachment 160942 View attachment 160941
> 
> Peckham Town in this months When  Saturday Comes , a couple of familiar faces in the crowd


I’m available for signing copies after Saturday’s match.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 6, 2019)

EDC said:


> I’m available for signing copies after Saturday’s match.



The hat / cap combo is going to become a fad very soon!


----------



## pompeydunc (May 1, 2019)

If you aren't tired of the football season yet, then there are four more first team games for Peckham Town this season (all free entry):

Tonight (a bit late notice perhaps!), 18.45: Tudor Sports vs PTFC men @ Cray Wanderers fantastic old ground, i.e. Oxford Road, DA14 6LW - there is a micropub about 5 mins walk away.
Saturday 4 May, 14.45: Fleetdown United vs PTFC men (DA1 2QE - walking distance from Dartford station)

Sunday 5 May, 13.30: PTFC women vs Comets LFC (Menace Arena, SE21 7EU)
Sunday 12 May, 13.30: PTFC women vs Crystal Palace LFC Development (Menace Arena, SE21 7EU) - will be tough game against a side that have won ALL of their games this season with +70 goal difference!


----------



## EDC (May 1, 2019)

Great news about the floodlights approval, evening games down there will be superb.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 2, 2019)

Three pre-season games have been arranged for the Menace Arena (SE21 7EU) in July.  Two don't clash with currently planned Hamlet games, while one is on the same day as the Marine game, so perhaps convenient for those who are not able to travel that far.

PTFC vs Hackney Wick (Step *6*) - 12.30pm, Saturday 6 July
PTFC vs Punjab United (Step *5*) - 3pm, Saturday 13 July
PTFC vs Clapton CFC (Step *7*) - 12.30pm, Saturday 27 July (i.e. possible to double up with DHFC vs Crystal Palace U23s at 3pm, indeed the P13 will take you from ground to ground)


More info here: Home pre-season games announced - News - Peckham Town Football Club.  A small programme will be produced for each game, and all home games at the Menace Arena next season.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2019)

Buzzed! Peckham Town FC announce three pre-season friendlies for July 2019


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 5, 2019)

I’ve seen on Twitter that tomorrow’s lunchtime friendly for Peckham Town against Hackney Wick has been cancelled. It didn’t say why but presumably Peckham can’t raise a side as Hackney have a hastily arranged new game away to Farnborough Old Boys Guild.
If anyone wants a local football fix tomorrow before we take on Colchester United on Tuesday then 100% fan owned Fisher have a 3:00pm kick off at home to Sutton Athletic at their Salter Road ground, admission only £4, with cheaper concessions.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 5, 2019)

Pompey goes to yorkshire and things fall apart


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 12, 2019)

Update for tomorrow... Some local football for those who didn't make it up north. Free entry.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 13, 2019)

Don't travel (if anyone was?!) - this game is now OFF. 

I need to take a holiday. Hold on, I am on holiday...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 14, 2019)

Off AGAIN? What’s going on at Peckham?


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jul 14, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Off AGAIN? What’s going on at Peckham?



Who cares? Don’t they have there own forum?


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 26, 2019)

Good to see you've got a team together at last!


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2019)

Triple win weekend!    


















Peckham Town FC triple win weekend with goals galore as men and women’s teams triumph, 8th/9th Sept 2019


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2020)

Piece here

 









						Peckham Town FC qualify for the London Trophy Final on Tues 31st March 2020
					

Peckham Town have qualified for the London Trophy Final for the first time in their history. The Menace (as they are known) qualified for the Final on Saturday when they scored in the last minute t…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nivag (Feb 5, 2020)

More photos here Forest Hill Park vs Peckham Town FC | Better or worse


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2020)

Nivag said:


> More photos here Forest Hill Park vs Peckham Town FC | Better or worse


I linked to your page at the top of the article too


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice one editor. Great achievement for the club. Looking forward to it...

Still dreaming of the day that Hamlet makes the Senior Cup Final mind! Balham...FFS.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Nice one editor. Great achievement for the club. Looking forward to it...
> 
> Still dreaming of the day that Hamlet makes the Senior Cup Final mind! Balham...FFS.


I hope to come along to the Peckham final seeing as it's not on a Saturday!


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2020)

Crowdfunder launched 








						Crowdfunder launched to help get Peckham Town FC back on track
					

The coronavirus crisis has been devastating for many small, non league  football clubs, and local boys Peckham Town FC have been hit particularly hard, with repeated acts of vandalism adding to the…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2020)

Update: ‘We’re disinfecting our balls’ – Peckham Town spokesperson talks about the club’s return on Sky TV


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 6, 2020)

Date for your diary if of interest. Hopefully guidance will be changed by date of game to permit supporters.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

Come on Peckham! But will spectators be allowed to attend? Peckham Town to take on AFC Cubo in the London Senior Trophy cup final, Fri 28th Aug 2020


----------



## Nivag (Aug 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Come on Peckham! But will spectators be allowed to attend? Peckham Town to take on AFC Cubo in the London Senior Trophy cup final, Fri 28th Aug 2020


I think it's no spectators at the moment but who knows what the government will suggest in their next update for venues.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2020)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but does this mean that we can attend the Peckham final?









						Clubs below sixth tier can admit fans
					

Fans will be allowed to attend football in the seventh tier and below, after updated guidance from the government.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Roger D (Aug 18, 2020)

Probably but there are hoops to jump through for the ground owners so watch for confirmation.

Also it's been reported the FA submission to DCMS was levels 3-6 should re-open with a maximum of 16% of normal capacity. I've not seen any comments yet as to whether this is what was signed off today. (The proposal was it would later to rise to 30%.) If lots of local fans / groundhoppers after a competitive game show up, and that 16% rule is in force, it may be an issue. Again, watch for confirmation.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 18, 2020)

Hopefully most non-league grounds have a "technical" capacity that can be used - agreed by local H&S or Fire regs.   Down here, I expect Winchester City could get 2,000 in, safely,  if we needed to, (but that's never happened obv) The biggest crowd I've seen was about 750 - 16% of that is 120 - well below our average last season of 164 (!).  16% of 2,000 would be 320.  We could get a crowd like that with a decent bit of publicity to live football starved fans.  

This could be a real boom for non league clubs like us, given a safe (but sane) policy response, and a decent bit of marketing.  

I'm probably being a bit optimistic.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Aug 19, 2020)

The 16% sounds about right if my maths is right. Hitchin Town are talking about 500 capacity in a 3000 ground. All entrance by pre booked online tickets so ground hoppers do that or they don't get in. Correct safe way to do it.


----------



## Roger D (Aug 19, 2020)

We should get more clarity today. It's now clear the government have signed this off but not the FA, yet. An FA statement is due today


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2020)

I think there will be a lot of people who want to go to this so I hope I can get a ticket!


----------



## Roger D (Aug 19, 2020)

Here's the FA Guidance. If it was a Fisher game on that date it would be 15% of minimum capacity permitted, meaning a maximum of 150 fans 

I presume that will apply to this fixture too but.......









						Updated guidelines for return of spectators in steps three to six of National League System and tiers three to four of Women's Football Pyramid
					

Two-stage process to be implemented from 22 August




					www.thefa.com


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 19, 2020)

Roger D said:


> Here's the FA Guidance. If it was a Fisher game on that date it would be 15% of minimum capacity permitted, meaning a maximum of 150 fans
> 
> I presume that will apply to this fixture too but.......
> 
> ...



We are expecting that it will be open to supporters now - awaiting confirmation from LFA. As you say, it would probably be limited to only 150. I'm not sure how they will be allocated and managed yet, but will endeavour to find out once above is confirmed.


----------



## Roger D (Aug 21, 2020)

Fisher currently don't have the required permission to admit spectators and are warning it may not be sorted by their FA Cip game on September 1st. Presumably this will cover all matches until the council sign off and not just Fisher.

www.fisherfc.org/2020/08/20/important-information-concerning-supporters-at-st-pauls/


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 22, 2020)

Having this same problem with the Menace Arena. Published FA version of COVID action plan for the club at end of last month to allow training to restart for all teams. Turned around a 17 page Council version over a weekend and submitted on 10 August. Absolutely nothing back since, despite calls / emails to prompt for feedback.

Spoke to LFA yesterday and they are confident supporters will be able to attend and tickets will go on sale on Wednesday. However, I don't share their confidence given the lack of communication. No idea why Southwark is so much slower than rest of the country.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 25, 2020)

Venue switched for the Trophy Final on Friday to Cray Valley PM. Southwark Council are dragging their heals on reopening of grounds under their tenure to the public, so switch was made today.

150 tickets will go on sale at 6pm tomorrow (Tuesday). Keep an eye on London FA and Peckham Town social media for ticket link if you are interested in going. I expect players family and friends will take up a lot of these, so may sell out quick.


----------



## EDC (Aug 25, 2020)

Purchased.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

EDC said:


> Purchased.


How have you purchased one? Where from? The tweet says that they don't go on sale until 6pm?


----------



## EDC (Aug 26, 2020)

Sneakily.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 26, 2020)

Tickets on sale here. There will be a fair number of Hamlet fans there on Friday swapping pink and blue for red and blue for the evening.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2020)

Poor old Peckham 









						There’s no stopping The Menace: Back Peckham Town PC as they embark on their biggest game yet despite ongoing vandalism - Southwark News
					

On Friday the Menace will take on Cray Valley Paper Mills FC in their first match since lockdown.




					www.southwarknews.co.uk


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Tickets on sale here. There will be a fair number of Hamlet fans there on Friday swapping pink and blue for red and blue for the evening.



I'm IN!


----------



## Nivag (Aug 26, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm IN!


Me too 🤟🏻


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 27, 2020)

Je suis three


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2020)

The arena is ready!


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2020)

0-0 at half time but Peckham lucky to be still in it, with two goal line clearances. And it's bloody freezing.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2020)

0-0 full time. Freezing and wet.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2020)

0-0 after extra time. Penalty shootout.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2020)

Peckham win the cup after about a million penalties!


----------



## EDC (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Nivag (Aug 29, 2020)

For my first competitive game since lockdown, it was a good one. Both teams had good chances, Cubo should have scored within the 90mins from the amount of chances they had and from what others have said one of the goal line clearances was over the line.
Anyhoo, it was a great result for Peckham, plus awesome to see a few friendly faces and thank fook for Gore-Tex. The ride home was interesting 😲


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2020)

I really warmed to their pint-sized goalie - I thought he played really well - until he started up the ridiculous attempt at 'intimidation' before the penalty shoot out and then had a monster hissy fit.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2020)

Match report




























































						Peckham Town win the London FA Trophy after rain-lashed final against AFC Cubo, Fri 28th Aug 2020
					

On a cold and wet August evening, Peckham Town finally overcame AFC Cubo after a titanic battle with extra time and penalties to take home the London FA Trophy cup.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 30, 2020)

Out of interest, were there any social distancing precautions or guidelines that fans had to adhere to? People don't look very spaced out in those photos.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2020)

blueheaven said:


> Out of interest, were there any social distancing precautions or guidelines that fans had to adhere to? People don't look very spaced out in those photos.


There was plenty of space to feel safe in and the risks are considerably lower outdoors, but just like every pub/bar I've been to since the lockdown eased, I wouldn't say that social distancing was 100% adhered to all the time.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2020)

Some great photos here
























						Football photo special: Peckham Town FC win London Senior Trophy 2020
					

You could have thought it was the middle of November in Eltham on Friday night, but in driving rain, after 120 minutes of tight competitive football and at least 16 penalties in a shoot-out, Peckha…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2020)

😭


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 2, 2020)

Two home league matches to start the season at the Menace this and next Saturday. Hope to see many of you down there...!


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 4, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Two home league matches to start the season at the Menace this and next Saturday. Hope to see many of you down there...!



I'm aiming to be there tomorrow.  f they're going to be called The Menace they should really play in red and black hoops, not red and white.  (I know you would approve of anyone not playing in red and white.)


----------



## EDC (Sep 4, 2020)

Looking forward to this a lot, a Saturday match at last.


----------



## EDC (Sep 4, 2020)

blueheaven said:


> Out of interest, were there any social distancing precautions or guidelines that fans had to adhere to? People don't look very spaced out in those photos.


There were, but I think it was totally ignored in the other side of the bar for some sort of teens' party.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2020)

EDC said:


> There were, but I think it was totally ignored in the other side of the bar for some sort of teens' party.


It was strange hearing the music from that booming out over the game.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 4, 2020)

Reminded me of the beautiful minute’s silence for alan turvey


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2020)

Buzzed Football is back! Peckham Town FC home fixtures for Saturday 5th and 12th Sept, 2020


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 4, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> Reminded me of the beautiful minute’s silence for alan turvey


Was that the game at Tooting with the function where all those pissed women were dressed as schoolgirls?


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2020)

Pics from today: 



































						In photos: Peckham Town start the new season with 0-0 draw against Borden Village, Sat 5th Sept 2020
					

Peckham Town kicked off the new season today with hard fought 0-0 home draw against Borden Village in front of a record attendance of 159. We had a very enjoyable afternoon, and grabbed 50 photos o…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## chris gil (Sep 8, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Was that the game at Tooting with the function where all those pissed women were dressed as schoolgirls?



Yep , an all female Beaujolais Day  knees up , couldn't remember the song that was blaring out over the minutes silence for Turvey but it was funny , i think one of the women jumped the fence onto the pitch but fortunately didn't go over the white line , all pretty surreal


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 8, 2020)

chris gil said:


> Yep , an all female Beaujolais Day  knees up , couldn't remember the song that was blaring out over the minutes silence for Turvey but it was funny , i think one of the women jumped the fence onto the pitch but fortunately didn't go over the white line , all pretty surreal


I was probably lucky to be staffing the cask ale bar at the far end that day, think it was against Oxford City.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 8, 2020)

chris gil said:


> Yep , an all female Beaujolais Day  knees up , couldn't remember the song that was blaring out over the minutes silence for Turvey but it was funny , i think one of the women jumped the fence onto the pitch but fortunately didn't go over the white line , all pretty surreal


Hot in Here by Nelly. Think I was still laughing 10 minutes in to the game. Disgraceful etc.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 8, 2020)

StephenMac said:


> Hot in Here by Nelly. Think I was still laughing 10 minutes in to the game. Disgraceful etc.



That was it! Thong Song would have been even better


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 8, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> That was it! Thong Song would have been even better


Ooh! I like the sound of that!


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 11, 2020)

Peckham are at home again on Saturday vs Ide Hill, and again on 26 September vs Faversham Strike Force (what a name!). Short trip to Farnborough OBG (just past Bromley) on 19 September.

Given the existing situation, then it was great to be able to beat the record league gate (159) last Saturday, which is still only about 10% capacity. Hopefully top that again this Saturday...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 11, 2020)

Old Birty Gastard


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (Sep 11, 2020)

Anyone going to Peckham, Carshalton or Tooting this weekend?


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2020)

JoeBoy1959 said:


> Anyone going to Peckham, Carshalton or Tooting this weekend?


I'll be at Peckham!


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2020)

Buzzed:   Watch football this Saturday as Peckham Town take on Ide Hill, 2.45pm, 12th Sept 2020


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2020)

Cracking game today - 3-1 to Peckham!










































						In photos: Peckham Town roll over Ide Hill with a 3-1 home win, Sat 12th Sept 2020
					

Brixton Buzz enjoyed another afternoon of top notch, non-league football today, as local team Peckham Town defeated visitors Ide Hill 3-1 in an entertaining 90 minutes.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 12, 2020)

Much more exciting game than last week. The Peckham number 9 is too good for that league, he can definitely play a few levels higher.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 12, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Much more exciting game than last week. The Peckham number 9 is too good for that league, he can definitely play a few levels higher.


And such thighs.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2020)

Have to say I'm loving football at this level.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 12, 2020)

scousedom said:


> And such thighs.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 12, 2020)

Some more photos here 2020-09-12 Peckham Town FC vs Ide Hill 3-1


----------



## ska invita (Sep 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Have to say I'm loving football at this level.


Right with you on that one....am enjoying your coverage Ed, do please keep the thread going, would like to get over for at least one game this autumn

If Peckham gets a bit too big time what with fangled tickets and stands I dont know if its still going there, its a few years back now, but on the other side of the south circ there were some Sunday league team matches in the past - I remember watching a team called The Upsetters (from Brixton quite possibly) play once - that was proper one man and his dog territory

google isnt throwing much up but found this on youtbe from 2009 of a youth match


go on the upsetters!!!


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2020)

Drubbified


----------



## Nivag (Sep 19, 2020)

It wasn't pretty to watch. Farnborough were the stronger team.
Pix from today:








						2020-09-19 Farnborough OBG FC vs Peckham Town FC 3-0
					

Explore this photo album by better or worse on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

Football tomorrow Watch Peckham Town take on the might of the Faversham Strike Force, Sat 26th Sept 2020


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2020)

Peckham Town pics 





























						No goals but a record crowd and plenty of action as Peckham Town draw at home with Faversham Strike Force, Sat 26th Sept 2020
					

Despite the chilly weather, a record breaking crowd of 184 came along to the Menace Arena today to watch Peckham Town battle out a 0-0 draw with the wonderfully named Faversham Strike Force.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

I was considering my first away trip with Peckham this Saturday but it's a hefty schlep east to see the K Sports Reserves - at least a three hour round trip.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 1, 2020)

editor said:


> I was considering my first away trip with Peckham this Saturday but it's a hefty schlep east to see the K Sports Reserves - at least a three hour round trip.


The must visit away ground in that division is probably Crockenhill, about a half hour walk from Swanley station which has a direct service from Denmark Hill. It can also be reached from Brixton, changing at Bromley South. The fixture doesn't appear to have a date yet but it's an amazing little ground that hosted Step 5 football for many years before lack of floodlights forced the club down the leagues.



			The Curious Case of Crockenhill – The Unscrupulous Kidney


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 1, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> The must visit away ground in that division is probably Crockenhill, about a half hour walk from Swanley station which has a direct service from Denmark Hill. It can also be reached from Brixton, changing at Bromley South. The fixture doesn't appear to have a date yet but it's an amazing little ground that hosted Step 5 football for many years before lack of floodlights forced the club down the leagues.
> 
> 
> 
> The Curious Case of Crockenhill – The Unscrupulous Kidney



100% agree with that. It's one of my favourites at any level. Wonderful location, there is a hidden footpath across a field that cuts some of the walk time down. The clubhouse has an array of memorabilia. They got a set of tracksuits for Tony Cascarino when they sold him.


----------



## EDC (Oct 2, 2020)

Not far from where I work, I’ll check it out, ta for the heads up.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 2, 2020)

Crockenhill is a gem. It's a sad reflection on the desperation for floodlights at levels that can't afford them that they got stuffed. 

When living in Liverpool I watched Prescot Cables. In December and January they kicked off at 1.30. Now teams at that level, they were NWCL then, need to have spent stupid money on floodlights. Madness with that size crowd.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 2, 2020)

Roger D said:


> Crockenhill is a gem. It's a sad reflection on the desperation for floodlights at levels that can't afford them that they got stuffed.


Remember going to that Sunday morning youth team game there about 25 years ago? We went to the village pub afterwards with Mishi and as soon as we walked through the door a fight broke out! I think Griff might have been there too.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 4, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Remember going to that Sunday morning youth team game there about 25 years ago? We went to the village pub afterwards with Mishi and as soon as we walked through the door a fight broke out! I think Griff might have been there too.



Mishi walking into a pub and a fight breaking out?  I couldn't possibly imagine that this might have been linked!


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 4, 2020)

And as if by magic, Crockenhill vs Peckham Town confirmed now for 17 October.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 4, 2020)

Photos courtesy of Mishi...









						Crockenhill
					

What a delight Crockenhill is! I've been here a couple of times before, but took the opportunity recently to catch an end of season midweek ...




					hoppysnaps.blogspot.com


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh my oh my. I'm 100% in for this. What a beauty!









						Crockenhill 0 - 4 Farnborough OB Guild
					

Crockenhill 0 - 4 Farnborough OB Guild 	Kent Intermediate Challenge Shield Round 2 	Saturday 19th October 2019 	Wested Meadow  	Admission: £3. Prog £2




					www.flickr.com


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 4, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Mishi walking into a pub and a fight breaking out?  I couldn't possibly imagine that this might have been linked!


It was genuinely a pure coincidence!  None of us had ever been there before and we were probably the only people there who weren't regulars.  The landlady was really embarrassed and apologised profusely to us:  "I'm ever so sorry, we've been here five years and it's never happened before, it's not usually like this."  Needless to say we thought the whole incident was hilarious.

I went back for the first time only a couple of weeks ago as I was in the area with a friend.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2020)

This Saturday Sat 10th Oct: Peckham Town to show support for Black Lives Matter/Hope 2020 before their home tie vs Stansfeld


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 10, 2020)

editor said:


> This Saturday Sat 10th Oct: Peckham Town to show support for Black Lives Matter/Hope 2020 before their home tie vs Stansfeld


3-0 up at half time and must be close to another record attendance.


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 10, 2020)

Record attendance broken again - 201!


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2020)

Full time 5-0. Woohoo!


----------



## scousedom (Oct 10, 2020)

Really enjoyed that. Their bench and staff were a nasty bunch of pricks. “Six months ago this lot were probably throwing paint over Churchill’s statue” being one of the standout comments. Full time rainbow must have devastated them. Inbred wankers.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 10, 2020)

scousedom said:


> Full time rainbow must have devastated them.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 10, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> View attachment 233847View attachment 233848


----------



## Clareg (Oct 10, 2020)

V enjoyable afternoon apart from the opposition bench


----------



## Clareg (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2020)

Pics here 



































						In photos: Peckham Town smash Stansfeld 5-0 in front of a record home crowd, Sat 10th Oct 2020
					

There were goals galore at the Menace Arena yesterday, as Peckham Town thumped five past a hapless Stansfeld (O&B) in front of a record crowd of 201. Here’s some photos from the action:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2020)

scousedom said:


> Really enjoyed that. Their bench and staff were a nasty bunch of pricks. “Six months ago this lot were probably throwing paint over Churchill’s statue” being one of the standout comments. Full time rainbow must have devastated them. Inbred wankers.


i get the impression theres more than one cuntish team in this league


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 11, 2020)

Al Crane said:


> Record attendance broken again - 201!



Two second half latecomers through the gate pushed that to 203! Great day at club. The double rainbow emerging out of Dulwich Park and touching down by the main stand topped off a great performance. Onwards to Crockenhill! What a ground...


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2020)

More pics:




























						Peckham Town unveil their BLM banner before defeating Stansfeld 5-0 – in photos
					

Peckham Town welcomed Richard Taylor OBE to yesterday’s match. He was there to unveil a new 10m banner that demonstrates the club’s support to Black Lives Matter. The banner has been made pos…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Dirty South (Oct 14, 2020)

That was brilliant fun. Loved it. Thinking about going to Crockenhill away - but looks like you only get there by helicopter.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 14, 2020)

We walked it from the local station all those years ago. I can't recall how long the walk was however; we had Mishi with us and he wasn't famous for enjoying ludicrously long walks to grounds.

It was certainly far enough and the kind of walk to pose challenges to those with limited mobility sadly.

Edited to say Pink Panther, also there that day, has previously posted it was about half an hour walk from the station. His memory for that sort of stuff is rather better than mine...


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 14, 2020)

Dirty South said:


> That was brilliant fun. Loved it. Thinking about going to Crockenhill away - but looks like you only get there by helicopter.


Map below with ground arrowed. We walked along the roads from Swanley station via Crockenhill village. The second leg going east from the village is a country lane with no footpath. I'm fairly sure it took no more than half an hour in total. There's a footpath marked which cuts off the corner and should save 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 14, 2020)

This should track it from the station including that footpath
Crockenhill FC
Location: geo:51.38168,0.17755687?z=14


			OsmAnd - Offline Mobile Maps and Navigation


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 14, 2020)

Nivag said:


> This should track it from the station including that footpath
> Crockenhill FC
> Location: geo:51.38168,0.17755687?z=14
> 
> ...


Incidentally Green Court Sports Club, next to the Swanley By-pass, is the former ground of Alma Swanley who played in the Spartan and Kent Leagues. When Alma folded the ground was taken over by Danson Furness who became Kent League Champions in 1995/6. I saw them beat Dartford in front of a 1,000+ crowd in their decisive final match. They were unable to accept promotion due to lack of floodlights, an issue that forced their demotion a year later and ultimately led to the club's demise.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 15, 2020)

editor said:


> This Saturday Sat 10th Oct: Peckham Town to show support for Black Lives Matter/Hope 2020 before their home tie vs Stansfeld



I was listening to the Football Ramble podcast yesterday and they mentioned they were at this game. They'll be running a report on it next week.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 15, 2020)

Nivag said:


> This should track it from the station including that footpath
> Crockenhill FC
> Location: geo:51.38168,0.17755687?z=14
> 
> ...



The shortcut across the field is very pleasant itself. Might be a bit muddy after rain though. 

The start of the footpath is very well hidden. It's behind a bus stop, the sign hidden in an overgrown bush and the start feels like you are walking into someone's driveway. Classic route to a non-league ground.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 15, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I was listening to the Football Ramble podcast yesterday and they mentioned they were at this game. They'll be running a report on it next week.



They were indeed. Good bunch of people. They interviewed a lot of volunteers, as well as management. They turned up on a good day...


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 15, 2020)

Dirty South said:


> That was brilliant fun. Loved it. Thinking about going to Crockenhill away - but looks like you only get there by helicopter.



Part of the charm! The ground makes the effort well worth it...


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 15, 2020)

Unfortunately Saturday's match at Crockenhill is off. We have a player and member of coaching staff down with COVID. We can't restart football till we get all clear from NHS track and trace and news on who else might need to isolate. Gutted, as I was really looking forward to this one.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Unfortunately Saturday's match at Crockenhill is off. We have a player and member of coaching staff down with COVID. We can't restart football till we get all clear from NHS track and trace and news on who else might need to isolate. Gutted, as I was really looking forward to this one.


So pissed off about this.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 16, 2020)

Hope they are ok


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> Hope they are ok


That as well, obvs.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 19, 2020)

The match vs Otford United at home on Saturday is ON....unless the weather intervenes!

The Football Ramble was at our last match with their "at the match" feature, which comes across well...  Apart from the first guy they speak to 😆.


----------



## Anju (Oct 23, 2020)

This just popped up on my Facebook feed.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2020)

Anju said:


> This just popped up on my Facebook feed.



I like the shout of 'Black Lives MAATTTAH!' at the end


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 23, 2020)

Peckham Town double header tomorrow for anyone interested....ok, probably just me....


Reserves vs Tooting Bec A on Pynners (opposite the Menace Arena) kicks off at 11am in the first round of the London FA Junior Cup.
First team vs Otford United at the Menace at 2.45pm in the league


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 24, 2020)

Was on my way to today's game when I got stuck on a faulty train at Queen's Road for 20 minutes, meaning I'd have missed the kick off, so when a train pulled in on the opposite platform I jumped off and went back home for the Hamlet game on Radio/YouTube instead.  ☹


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2020)

4-1 win. Excellent.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2020)

Photos from Peckham Town's 4-1 victory today 



































						Peckham Town cruise past Otford United with a 4-1 home victory in front of a record-breaking crowd, Sat 24th Oct 2020
					

The weather conditions weren’t ideal but the result was perfect, with Peckham Town sweeping aside Otford United 4-1 in an entertaining encounter at the menace Arena this afternoon. Once again…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 24, 2020)

275 today... Not long until we see the 'ground full' boards go up 10 mins before kick off...


----------



## Roger D (Oct 24, 2020)

Fisher have tweeted they had a record league crowd at their current ground today as well. Looks like they and Peckham are gaining nicely from the higher level teams being behind closed doors


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 24, 2020)

Roger D said:


> Fisher have tweeted they had a record league crowd at their current ground today as well. Looks like they and Peckham are gaining nicely from the higher level teams being behind closed doors


298 at Fisher for a goalless draw with Deal.  Sell out crowds of 300 in the same division at Sheppey and Tunbridge Wells:









						Results Page
					

Monday 2nd January  Premier Division    Bearsted 3-5 Rusthall   Dan Melvin 66, 90  Andy Irvine 82     Louie Clarke 6, 40(p), 53  Dan Blunn 64  Reuel Powell-Downey 81)p   Att: 118     Canterbury City 0-0 Lordswood   x  x   Att: 64     Erith Town 4-2 Stansf




					scefl.com


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 26, 2020)

Is there a limit on how many supporters are currently allowed into the ground?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2020)

Some more pics:
























						Photo match report: Peckham Town 4-1 Otford United, Sat 24th October 2020
					

A new record crowd of 275 at the Menace Arena witnessed another fine performance by Peckham Town as they overcame Otford United.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 26, 2020)

blueheaven said:


> Is there a limit on how many supporters are currently allowed into the ground?



This is a question that I never for a minute thought we would have to think about, even with the continued closure of Step 2 and above to supporters.  The 275 crowd was probably the second best at Step 7 in the country, as I see Clapton CFC had 300.  Most Step 7 clubs don't declare an attendance, as matches are often free, but there are no records for this.  It was also the second highest attendance at Step 6, with only West Didsbury & Chorlton AFC attracting a higher crowd.  Step 5 and 6 clubs are restricted to 30% of capacity, up to a maximum of 300 (no matter how big the ground is).

PTFC are Step 7 and have a different set of guidance to follow for grassroots football.  The major risk for clubs at this level is that if we go to Tier 3, then I think football would need to stop (but there was/is conflicting advice around this), let alone crowds being stopped (unlike Steps 3-6 and above, which continues).  This causes a difficulty for leagues that are split over areas.   I think this is the guidance that is applicable to DHFC women as well.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> This is a question that I never for a minute thought we would have to think about, even with the continued closure of Step 2 and above to supporters.  The 275 crowd was probably the second best at Step 7 in the country, as I see Clapton CFC had 300.  Most Step 7 clubs don't declare an attendance, as matches are often free, but there are no records for this.  It was also the second highest attendance at Step 6, with only West Didsbury & Chorlton AFC attracting a higher crowd.  Step 5 and 6 clubs are restricted to 30% of capacity, up to a maximum of 300 (no matter how big the ground is).


It is pretty incredible the speed in which the crowds are growing. Obviously the spectator ban on Hamlet/bigger clubs is playing a part but it's still impressive stuff.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2020)

Is anyone mad enough to consider travelling to Kings Hill tomorrow?

*holds hand up


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Is anyone mad enough to consider travelling to Kings Hill tomorrow?
> 
> *holds hand up



Not mad.  Entirely rational.  I know of eight people, including me.  Away day info below.  One change from Brixton!


----------



## Nivag (Oct 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Is anyone mad enough to consider travelling to Kings Hill tomorrow?
> 
> *holds hand up


Not tomorrow, but was there last Sunday.
The housing development is cross Milton Keynes and The Stepford Wives 😂


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 30, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Not tomorrow, but was there last Sunday.
> The housing development is cross Milton Keynes and The Stepford Wives 😂



Any cover for supporters?!


----------



## Nivag (Oct 30, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Any cover for supporters?!


Nope


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 30, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Any cover for supporters?!





Nivag said:


> Nope


Grassroots football


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm afraid the rain has meant I'm not going. 

2.5 mile long trudges through shit countryside I can take. But not in the rain.


----------



## WillClunas (Oct 31, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Nope



You weren't lying!


----------



## Nivag (Oct 31, 2020)

WillClunas said:


> You weren't lying!


Anyone get trench foot?


----------



## Nivag (Nov 11, 2020)

Worth a listen


----------



## pinknblue (Nov 13, 2020)

Interesting article about Mary Phillip, Peckham Town's manager, and former England women's team captain.









						'Here to watch your boyfriend?'
					

England women's first black captain Mary Phillip speaks to BBC Sport about her role managing non-league men's side Peckham Town.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 13, 2020)

The filmed version of this interview will be on BBC news channel at 6.30pm this evening...


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 14, 2020)

where did Nigel Kawasaki’s video credit go? He’s livid


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2020)

Can spectators go to Peckham's game on Saturday?


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 15, 2020)

editor said:


> Can spectators go to Peckham's game on Saturday?



Yes, socially distant spectators in groups of no more than six are permitted at grassroots football.  We are still looking at the finer details, and will put something out on this as soon as we can.  I recognise this is barmy with the DHFC announcement, but this is the crazy situation we are in.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2020)

Saturday's match is on! 12.30pm kick off.  Check social media before setting out.




			peckhamtownfootballclub.com


----------



## Nivag (Dec 19, 2020)

Don't travel, game postponed


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Don't travel, game postponed



Are there any other games on in the area? I really fancy watching some football!


----------



## Nivag (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Mar 26, 2021)

Looks like Peckham Town reserves will be the first local opportunity for those craving a live football fix. 

Fans allowed at youth and reserve fixtures from April 12. 

It's at the field opposite the ground so zero facilities, but free to get in and BYO is allowed...


----------



## EDC (Mar 26, 2021)

A new ground for me, although I've walked the dog over there countless times and watched the odd Sunday morning match.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 27, 2021)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Looks like Peckham Town reserves will be the first local opportunity for those craving a live football fix.
> 
> Fans allowed at youth and reserve fixtures from April 12.
> 
> It's at the field opposite the ground so zero facilities, but free to get in and BYO is allowed...




All grassroots is open to supporters (bubbles of six) from 12 April, so lots of first teams too.

There are matches at Pynners on 3 April too. It's open access from three sides, so can't really police the no supporters rule from 29 March to 11 April. This will the same for many grassroots teams who generally play in open areas and enclosed grounds are the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 2, 2021)

First team are back at the Menace on Saturday 24 April.  Reserves and A Team are playing matches at Pynners from tomorrow, with matches listed on website.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2021)

Anyone going along to this on Saturday?


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2021)

I enjoyed that. More pics on Buzz tomorrow.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 18, 2021)

Next week's game is now BCD


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2021)

Match photos




































						In photos: Peckham Town 3-0 RPFC Richmond Park, Sat 17th April 2021
					

On a glorious sunny afternoon in downtown Dulwich, Peckham Town FC hosted RPFC Richmond Park in a friendly match that saw the home team emerge comfortable 3-0 winners. Sadly, current Covid-19 restr…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nivag (Apr 23, 2021)

Tomorrow's cup game is being streamed live


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2021)

Photos:





























						In photos: Ten man Peckham FC defeat Croydon 3-0 in feisty cup encounter
					

There was no shortage of passion – and red and yellow cards – at The Menace Arena yesterday, as Peckham Town beat Croydon FC 3-0 in the London Senior Trophy Second Round.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




More info in the world's longest non-league match report


----------



## ska invita (Apr 25, 2021)

editor said:


> More info in the world's longest non-league match report


Amazing report  🤣 !


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great photos Mike. Love the first one. Such a shame no supporters were permitted. What makes the second half three goals with ten men even more impressive is that six (four starters and two subs) of the squad were fasting for Ramadan. I have no idea how they are able to play at that level with no food or water.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 26, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> What makes the second half three goals with ten men even more impressive is that six (four starters and two subs) of the squad were fasting for Ramadan. I have no idea how they are able to play at that level with no food or water.


No water seems a bit extreme. I've just had a late breakfast after fasting for a blood test this morning.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 26, 2021)

Nivag said:


>



Bridon Ropes FC
Meridian Sports & Social Club
Charlton Park Lane
Charlton
London
SE7 8QS


----------



## editor (May 8, 2021)

Pics from today's friendly 





























						In photos: Peckham Town lose 0-3 to Athletic Newham in extra-windy friendly match
					

This afternoon, Peckham Town put in a battling performance against Athletic Newham in extra-windy, toupee-dislodging conditions, with the visitors emerging 3-0 victors from this friendly encounter.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Pink Panther (May 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Pics from today's friendly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's grey.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 2, 2021)

Anyone got some spare time on the 12th June to help out?


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Anyone got some spare time on the 12th June to help out?



I could run a feature on Buzz but it would be good if thy could add a bit more detail; i.e. what kind of jobs etc.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 2, 2021)

editor said:


> I could run a feature on Buzz but it would be good if thy could add a bit more detail; i.e. what kind of jobs etc.


Paging pompeydunc


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 3, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Paging pompeydunc



Cheers. All the info is in the sign up link and article on website too Volunteer day at the Menace


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 4, 2021)

The Menace 'A' Team still have two matches left to play this season.   They are currently fourth, and the top two go up.  They are playing the 3rd place team tomorrow (their last game), while the 2nd place team have already finished their season.  If they win tomorrow, then they are guaranteed 2nd and are promoted.  If they draw, then they need to win next week to be promoted.  If they lose tomorrow, then they can't finish and 2nd be promoted.  Followed that?!

Anyway, if you are still interested in watching a bit of football, then the game is taking place at Old Roan FC (complete with a decent bar that opens at Midday).  It's easy to get to - direct train from Denmark Hill / Peckham Rye / Nunhead to Kidbrooke and ten minute walk.  KO is at 2pm.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> The Menace 'A' Team still have two matches left to play this season.   They are currently fourth, and the top two go up.  They are playing the 3rd place team tomorrow (their last game), while the 2nd place team have already finished their season.  If they win tomorrow, then they are guaranteed 2nd and are promoted.  If they draw, then they need to win next week to be promoted.  If they lose tomorrow, then they can't finish and 2nd be promoted.  Followed that?!
> 
> Anyway, if you are still interested in watching a bit of football, then the game is taking place at Old Roan FC (complete with a decent bar that opens at Midday).  It's easy to get to - direct train from Denmark Hill / Peckham Rye / Nunhead to Kidbrooke and ten minute walk.  KO is at 2pm.



Anyone fancy this?


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 4, 2021)

editor said:


> Anyone fancy this?



scousedom and I will be there.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> The Menace 'A' Team still have two matches left to play this season.   They are currently fourth, and the top two go up.  They are playing the 3rd place team tomorrow (their last game), while the 2nd place team have already finished their season.  If they win tomorrow, then they are guaranteed 2nd and are promoted.  If they draw, then they need to win next week to be promoted.  If they lose tomorrow, then they can't finish and 2nd be promoted.  Followed that?!
> 
> Anyway, if you are still interested in watching a bit of football, then the game is taking place at Old Roan FC (complete with a decent bar that opens at Midday).  It's easy to get to - direct train from Denmark Hill / Peckham Rye / Nunhead to Kidbrooke and ten minute walk.  KO is at 2pm.



I've just checked train details and it's a replacement bus service beyond Lewisham tomorrow. Regular bus routes 122, 178 and 321 also stop close to the ground.

* Lee station isn't much further from the ground than Kidbrooke, walking from the opposite direction, and trains are running from Denmark Hill on that line.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> The Menace 'A' Team still have two matches left to play this season.   They are currently fourth, and the top two go up.  They are playing the 3rd place team tomorrow (their last game), while the 2nd place team have already finished their season.  If they win tomorrow, then they are guaranteed 2nd and are promoted.  If they draw, then they need to win next week to be promoted.  If they lose tomorrow, then they can't finish and 2nd be promoted.  Followed that?!
> 
> Anyway, if you are still interested in watching a bit of football, then the game is taking place at Old Roan FC (complete with a decent bar that opens at Midday).  It's easy to get to - direct train from Denmark Hill / Peckham Rye / Nunhead to Kidbrooke and ten minute walk.  KO is at 2pm.



wish i could be there to see that! 
i thought the league was abandoned?
hence all these zeroes on the table


----------



## Nivag (Jun 5, 2021)

ska invita said:


> wish i could be there to see that!
> i thought the league was abandoned?
> hence all these zeroes on the table


This is the 'A' team not the 1st team which had their season cut short.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2021)

Buzzed Help Peckham Town get their ground ready for the new season: volunteer day on Sat 12th June 2021


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jun 7, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> The Menace 'A' Team still have two matches left to play this season.   They are currently fourth, and the top two go up.  They are playing the 3rd place team tomorrow (their last game), while the 2nd place team have already finished their season.  If they win tomorrow, then they are guaranteed 2nd and are promoted.  If they draw, then they need to win next week to be promoted.  If they lose tomorrow, then they can't finish and 2nd be promoted.  Followed that?!
> 
> Anyway, if you are still interested in watching a bit of football, then the game is taking place at Old Roan FC (complete with a decent bar that opens at Midday).  It's easy to get to - direct train from Denmark Hill / Peckham Rye / Nunhead to Kidbrooke and ten minute walk.  KO is at 2pm.



Certainly entertaining and certainly eventful but a 2-3 reverse for Peckham 'A'  team after they had pulled back from an early 2 goal deficit. Eventful as the referee had to red card one of his assistants for getting a bit too involved in the game. As far as I can tell, the Menace 'A' have one game left and need a win by a 13 goal margin - maybe someone else can verify that?


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 7, 2021)

Cat Daisy said:


> Certainly entertaining and certainly eventful but a 2-3 reverse for Peckham 'A'  team after they had pulled back from an early 2 goal deficit. Eventful as the referee had to red card one of his assistants for getting a bit too involved in the game. As far as I can tell, the Menace 'A' have one game left and need a win by a 13 goal margin - maybe someone else can verify that?



Yep, that would have been the case, but Eltham have pulled from the fixture! Walkover awarded, but not sure what that means for GD!






						Jun 12, Eltham Eagles v Peckham Town A  | Bromley and South London Football League
					

Jun 12, Eltham Eagles v Peckham Town A  fixture page in the Bromley and South London Football League




					fulltime-league.thefa.com


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 7, 2021)

14-0 win


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 8, 2021)

All 1pm KOs, except one at 2pm, so can potentially be combined with any 3pm KOs at Champion Hill...give or take a few minutes.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2021)

Buzzed: Peckham Town FC announce pre-season friendlies starting in July 2021


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2021)

Season tickets for just £30!









						Peckham Town FC season tickets now on sale as club announces friendly matches for July 2021
					

Peckham Town FC has announced that supporters will finally be able to watch the men’s first team in the Kent Country Premier Division again from 14 August (home or away TBD), as well as other…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2021)

From today's argumentative encounter






















						In photos: Peckham Town 1-1 Fisher FC, pre-season friendly
					

Peckham Town started their preparations for the new season with a hard-fought 1-1 draw against higher league Fisher FC. Here’s some photos from the encounter:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2021)

Peckham pics























In photos: Peckham Town thump four past Banstead FC in pre-season friendly


----------



## Nivag (Jul 26, 2021)

My Saturday pix






						1st vs Banstead FC 4-0 (friendly)
					

Photo album by Gavin Powers containing 49 images




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## scousedom (Jul 27, 2021)

Have made a google calendar for Peckham Town fixtures this season. If you want to add it, instructions are below. It's not exactly brimming at the moment, because only the first few fixtures have been announced. But as and when more are published I will add and it should automatically update.

It turns out I can't work out how to share a calendar because I'm over 40. So while I watch this on repeat if you want access just email me by adding "@gmail.com" to me username and I'll set you up.


----------



## Scottfield (Jul 27, 2021)

I just keep getting an "invalid url" error message.

Edit,

I just clicked on the link in the above message and then in the bottom right there is a little +GoogleCalendar. I clicked that, and bob's yer uncle.


----------



## scousedom (Jul 27, 2021)

Scottfield said:


> I just keep getting an "invalid url" error message.


Yeah. Android is fucking me / I’m an idiot. Hang about and I’ll try and get the right link.


----------



## scousedom (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 27, 2021)

Not really


----------



## scousedom (Jul 27, 2021)

Cyclodunc said:


> Not really


Yeah I posted another link that didn’t work and then couldn’t delete the post. Hang on.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 27, 2021)

It appears that Google have changed their public sharing of calendars to make it "easier".  Anyone out there with ability and willing to become a (temporary) admin to help get the settings right?!


----------



## Scottfield (Jul 27, 2021)

Once i did the thing I did it seems to be fine. Just a matter of clicking the link (when logged in) and it takes you to the calendar. then hitting the "+" sign.


----------



## scousedom (Jul 27, 2021)

That link again is....





						Peckham Town First XI Men fixtures
					






					calendar.google.com


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 27, 2021)

scousedom said:


> That link again is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scousedom (Jul 27, 2021)

B.I.G said:


>



Incidentally, while searching for how the fuck to make it all work, I came across this which appears to be the Plow King of football fixture calendars. 





						ICAL Football Fixtures custom calendar
					

Get your teams football fixtures in a custom ICAL calendar which you can use in Google Calendar - all English non-league and Scottish fixtures



					www.footballcalculator.co.uk


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 27, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Incidentally, while searching for how the fuck to make it all work, I came across this which appears to be the Plow King of football fixture calendars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Dulwich one on that site doesn't work so not only is that site the Tory's pompeydunc but they seemed to have got stuck on a mountain of their own.


----------



## scousedom (Jul 27, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> The Dulwich one on that site doesn't work so not only is that site the Tory's pompeydunc but they seemed to have got stuck on a mountain of their own.


Can’t believe I was duped again by a Linda Ronstadt endorsement.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 16, 2021)

With a break in Hamlet fixtures, then there are a couple of Peckham Town games coming up that you could visit.  On Wednesday night, there is an away match at Otford (7.30pm KO).  There are direct trains there from Denmark Hill, Peckham Rye, Nunhead etc to Otford on the Sevenoaks line.  A couple of pubs in the village and the world's largest scale model solar system!  They have produced programmes in the past, and there is bar at the ground.

There is also a home match on Saturday (2.45pm KO) at the Menace Arena vs New Romney, which I think could be the furthest distance (at least in terms of time) for any Step 7 side to travel for a match.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> With a break in Hamlet fixtures, then there are a couple of Peckham Town games coming up that you could visit.  On Wednesday night, there is an away match at Otford (7.30pm KO).  There are direct trains there from Denmark Hill, Peckham Rye, Nunhead etc to Otford on the Sevenoaks line.  A couple of pubs in the village and the world's largest scale model solar system!  They have produced programmes in the past, and there is bar at the ground.
> 
> There is also a home match on Saturday (2.45pm KO) at the Menace Arena vs New Romney, which I think could be the furthest distance (at least in terms of time) for any Step 7 side to travel for a match.



I'm tempted for this one!


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 16, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> With a break in Hamlet fixtures, then there are a couple of Peckham Town games coming up that you could visit.  On Wednesday night, there is an away match at Otford (7.30pm KO).  There are direct trains there from Denmark Hill, Peckham Rye, Nunhead etc to Otford on the Sevenoaks line.  A couple of pubs in the village and the world's largest scale model solar system!  They have produced programmes in the past, and there is bar at the ground.
> 
> There is also a home match on Saturday (2.45pm KO) at the Menace Arena vs New Romney, which I think could be the furthest distance (at least in terms of time) for any Step 7 side to travel for a match.



Is this Otford match a league fixture? I was going to do the Christian Smith 2021 derby between Hendon and Hayes tomorrow but I'm tempted by a tick at Otford. 

I'm sure there must be longer Step 7 journeys in Cornwall or Northumberland than Peckham to New Romney. (I think the Hamlet beat New Romney 10-0 in an FA Amateur Cup match in the seventies.)


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 16, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Is this Otford match a league fixture? I was going to do the Christian Smith 2021 derby between Hendon and Hayes tomorrow but I'm tempted by a tick at Otford.
> 
> I'm sure there must be longer Step 7 journeys in Cornwall or Northumberland than Peckham to New Romney. (I think the Hamlet beat New Romney 10-0 in an FA Amateur Cup match in the seventies.)



It's a league match - second of season.

I agree I think there might be more by distance, but Saturday mornings battling in or out of South London may give New Romney the longest in time honour on some weekends!


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 16, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> It's a league match - second of season.
> 
> I agree I think there might be more by distance, but Saturday mornings battling in or out of South London may give New Romney the longest in time honour on some weekends!


Cheers pompeydunc, I'll probably see you there.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2021)

This was a splendid day out:





































						Tractors, trees and goals – Peckham score four against Otford United in deepest Kent – photo report
					

On Wednesday night, Brixton Buzz travelled south-west to the tiny village of Otford (pop: 3,465) to watch Peckham Town take on the local team – and win convincingly.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Paul's Brother (Aug 20, 2021)

It was a delightful calamitous error by their keeper/captain who was dishing it out with interest to all his team before this. The raised hand of apology was incredibly subtle.

I don’t know if it’s because you hear so much more at these games but there seems to be a lot of hostility when playing the Menace.

An enjoyable match just a 20 minute drive from home, great setting and lovely mild evening weather It’s a shame they have no ability to charge an admission, would’ve got a few quid on Wednesday.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2021)

Solid 3-1 win today. Pics on Buzz tonight/ tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2021)

😂


----------



## Nivag (Aug 21, 2021)

'keeps getting told off for calling the linesman a nobbo and the ref old


----------



## scousedom (Aug 21, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 284645
> 
> The face on the keeper there! Great pic!





Nivag said:


> 'keeps getting told off for calling the linesman a nobbo and the ref old
> View attachment 284650


Their bench getting told to literally get back in their box by the elderly linesman was a real first half highlight.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2021)

One nil down after about 3 mins


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2021)

1-1 with three Crayford players sinbinned!


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2021)

Home linesman swearing at the ref!
I've never heard players shout at the ref so much. He's sent off a home official too.


----------



## Dirty South (Aug 29, 2021)

Fantastic pictures, editor. Looks like a sensational footie day out.


----------



## Paul's Brother (Aug 30, 2021)

finally got the calendar working on my phone so have a bit more idea on fixtures than relying in manual scans of social media. Thanks for making the calendar available pompeydunc . Bank Holiday Monday football, some traditions should be just so.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2021)

Wham bam 7-2 to Peckham!


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2021)

More photos in Buzz tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2021)

Pics!

























						Peckham Town crush Crockenhill FC 7-2 in a carnival of Bank Holiday goals – photo report
					

Peckham Town were in formidable form yesterday, destroying visitors Crockenhill FC by a thumping seven goals to two. Brixton Buzz was there to capture the action:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2021)

Is there anyone going to Peckham today who doesn't mind taking  a few pics for Buzz?

Nivag pompeydunc


----------



## EDC (Sep 4, 2021)

Sorry missed this.  It was a tough match and a hard fought 1-0 win.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 4, 2021)

editor said:


> Is there anyone going to Peckham today who doesn't mind taking  a few pics for Buzz?
> 
> Nivag pompeydunc


Sorry choose the seaside awayday


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 4, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Sorry choose the seaside awayday


More like the housing estate on a floodplain awayday!


----------



## Nivag (Sep 11, 2021)

Today's match report from the 1 nil away at Ten Em Bee


			https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckhamtownfootballclub/teams/5640/match-centre/0-5098747/report


----------



## Nivag (Sep 14, 2021)

Photos from Saturday





						Ten Em Bee vs 1st 0-1 (league)
					

Photo album by Gavin Powers containing 48 images




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## scousedom (Sep 14, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Photos from Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


👊


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2021)

Match pics












Twat linesman















						In photos: Peckham Town lose 1-2 at Stansfeld FC, Sat 25th Sept 2021
					

In a frustrating game littered with stray passes and lost possession, an under-strength Peckham Town were narrowly beaten by Stansfeld Oxford & Bermondsey Club Football Club. Along with a small…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 1, 2021)

Edit - ignore this. Match off now.


No Hamlet, but there is Menace...


----------



## Nivag (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2021)

Nivag said:


>



Oh bugger. I was looking forward to this.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 2, 2021)

editor Fisher are at home to Chatham, we're diverting to there


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2021)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> editor Fisher are at home to Chatham, we're diverting to there


Ooh, I am tempted but the weather is bloody awful.  Is there much cover at the ground?


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 2, 2021)

Sorry missed this. Not much cover! A small shed behind one goal and a 100 seater stand on the halfway line. But enough for the few hardy souls who have ventured out.

They seem to turn a blind eye to people bringing in booze, so for anyone mourning the bag searches at Hamlet, this is the place to come.

Beer options in ground are cans of Ansbach pale ale/lager. Pretty decent.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 4, 2021)

The Menace match will kick off early on Saturday at 12.30 to avoid a clash with the Hamlet at 15.00.  We have invited Peckham Sponsors Refugees to attend the match and raise awareness of their plans and fundraise.  It would be great to have a good crowd for the match.  It will be a tough game  too, as Croydon are top of the division above.

You can find out more about the match and event on club website, Brixton Buzz and The London Economic.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2021)

0-2 down after fifteen minutes. Eek.


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 9, 2021)

Great feature on Mary Phillip and her achievements at Peckham on Football Focus today - once a watch once it's up on iPlayer.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2021)

0-5 😭


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2021)

1-6. A proper drubbing/tonking/trouncing/pummelling. Mind you Croydon were a very good team indeed and had a real sense of unity on the pitch. The way their goalie went bananas after Peckham got one back at 5-1 showed how hungry they were for the win.

Let's hope lessons have been learnt by the Menace.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2021)

Linesman takes a joke


----------



## WillClunas (Oct 11, 2021)

blueheaven said:


> Great feature on Mary Phillip and her achievements at Peckham on Football Focus today - once a watch once it's up on iPlayer.


Is up on the BBC Sport site as a stand-alone video now 🥰

Mary Phillip: First black woman to captain England now a successful men's coach


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2021)

More pics Peckham Town thrashed 6-1 by Croydon FC in London Senior Trophy clash


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 12, 2021)

editor said:


> More pics Peckham Town thrashed 6-1 by Croydon FC in London Senior Trophy clash



Thrashed is such a harsh word.  Can we go with roundly whacked with the beating stick?

It really didn't feel like a 6-1 spanking, which was kind of weird.  We / The Menace had bright spells and opportunities, but I also recall George pulled off some fine saves as well!  There was one particularly impressive one in the second half when I have no idea how he got across to keep it out.  Several of Croydon players had played for Peckham before.  The second goalscorer for Billericay also played for the Menace from age 6 to 15 apparently...oops.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 14, 2021)

No Hamlet this Saturday, but Menace are at home to Tudor Sports...so bear baiting pre-match is quite possible


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2021)

In photos: Peckham Town turn over Tudor Sports FC in emphatic 4-0 win
					

Peckham Town were back to their winning ways at The Menace stadium yesterday, securing a convincing 4-0 victory against Tudor Sports FC. Brixton Buzz was there to capture the action:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2021)

Pics from Saturday






















In photos – Peckham Town 4-0 Hawkinge Town FC, Sat 6th November 2021


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2021)

Fairly comfortable win in uncomfortable weather!


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2021)

Pics from yesterday 




















						In photos: Peckham Town defeat Bromleians 3-0 in extra-breezy, chuffing cold weather conditions
					

It was blooming nippy at Peckham Town FC yesterday as the home team comfortably beat Bromleians by three goals to nil. Here’s some photos from the match:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 28, 2021)

editor said:


> Pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking forward to seeing the highlights of the first goal, as it was proper lush.


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 5, 2021)

Peckham Town Women “won” our first game of the season with a 3-0 walkover against Goaldiggers Development which is my first team (think of it like dual registration!). Definitely going to claim that clean sheet though as it’s been many years since my last one! 😆


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 5, 2021)

The men’s first team yesterday played out a 1-1 draw against Red Velvet. Down to ten men for much of the second half and nine men for the end too!


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 5, 2021)

Cyclodunc said:


> The men’s first team yesterday played out a 1-1 draw against Red Velvet. Down to ten men for much of the second half and nine men for the end too!



It certainly wasn't a cake walk...









						Ten man Menace halt visitors cakewalk
					

Dom Smith reports from the Menace Arena, and gets a little carried away with his free artistic license!




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## KentyinWeardale (Jan 6, 2022)

I see Peckham Town have applied for promotion to Step 6 and I believe are the only applicants from their league. IIRC all they need now is to finish in the top 5 and meet the ground grading criteria; is that likely?


----------



## scousedom (Jan 6, 2022)

KentyinWeardale said:


> I see Peckham Town have applied for promotion to Step 6 and I believe are the only applicants from their league. IIRC all they need now is to finish in the top 5 and meet the ground grading criteria; is that likely?


#MenaceLifeAintEasy


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 6, 2022)

KentyinWeardale said:


> I see Peckham Town have applied for promotion to Step 6 and I believe are the only applicants from their league. IIRC all they need now is to finish in the top 5 and meet the ground grading criteria; is that likely?



Ground grading won't pass. I understand the Kent League talked the club into applying, presumably as it looks bad for league to have no applicants! No chance the ground will pass the onerous requirements for Step 6 by end of March sadly.


----------



## KentyinWeardale (Jan 6, 2022)

Sorry to hear that but thanks for taking the trouble to reply Pompeydunc


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 14, 2022)

No Hamlet match tomorrow, so why not make a trip to the Menace Arena?!


----------



## Ian Kaye (Jan 15, 2022)

pompeydunc said:


> Ground grading won't pass. I understand the Kent League talked the club into applying, presumably as it looks bad for league to have no applicants! No chance the ground will pass the onerous requirements for Step 6 by end of March sadly.


Out of interest what would they need to do to get the ground up to Step 6 requirements?


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2022)

Ian Kaye said:


> Out of interest what would they need to do to get the ground up to Step 6 requirements?


Floodlights, for starters.


----------



## Taper (Jan 15, 2022)

I've always wondered whether Peckham could be tenants at the new Champion Hill, if as planned it has astro. I can see the potential downsides.  But their income would go through the roof. The Menace is down the road from me, but it's a bit of a faff for most people. And nowhere near Peckham of course.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2022)

Taper said:


> I've always wondered whether Peckham could be tenants at the new Champion Hill, if as planned it has astro. I can see the potential downsides.  But their income would go through the roof. The Menace is down the road from me, but it's a bit of a faff for most people. And nowhere near Peckham of course.


I could see how it would make financial sense but I'd personally hate it if we turned into a Hamlet mini-me and played on astro turf on a characterless ground.


----------



## Roger D (Jan 15, 2022)

I don't think they need lights for promotion but must have them up by the following March so may need planning permission and proof of funding etc.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 15, 2022)

pompeydunc said:


> No, but they are looking to get them installed.  A mobile company has offered to pay for them in exchange for having its antennae on top of them.



That's a good deal.

LED's must make them a damn sight less expensive to run.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 15, 2022)

I’ll be honest, while wanting the best for Peckham, selfishly I want them to stay put. The surrounds of the ground are fantastic for kids to play - all grass, with a great little side pitch for their own games of footie. My sons hate going to mens games at Dulwich now because they’re basically not welcome; it would be tragic for them if Peckham moved in there and they lost that.


----------



## Taper (Jan 15, 2022)

Is there any chance they can get approval for the necessary ground improvements? I suspect the Dulwich Estate would get in the way


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 16, 2022)

It's all being worked upon, but progress is slow, and yes planning permission is required as well as permission from Dulwich Estate (Freeholder). There needs to be:


a hard standing put down at Dulwich Road end and up to the main stand
public toilets added (so not shared with players)
a new portacabin put in place for self-contained dressing room*.

* The dressing rooms need to have self-contained showers. They are currently opposite the changing rooms. Cheapest quote we got to reconfigure inside was £180k due to asbestos inside as well. Hence, we will make the existing shower / changing area for both teams self-contained into one changing area, and put a second in a temporary structure at end of grass car park.

We need approval for floodlights from Dulwich Estate (have planning permission, but this will expire in April and we need to renew). We only need to have them installed by end of September following promotion, and Football Foundation will only release funding at this point.


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 17, 2022)

Hopefully we will see Peckham Town Women even further integrated into the club and not only start building a female academy but also looking to move the women’s team into the pyramid.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2022)

Some pics from Saturday

























						In photos: Peckham Town grab a late equaliser against Stansfeld as linesman goes AWOL
					

Peckham Town welcomed an in-form Stansfeld (O&B) on Saturday, with the visitors twice taking the lead before being pegged back by a late equaliser. A decent sized crowd of 205 made it to The Me…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## scousedom (Jan 18, 2022)

If you haven’t seen the match report it’s well worth a read. It’s from a somewhat unique perspective! 








						Peckham held by Stansfeld
					

The first match of 2022 results in a 2-2 draw at home to the in-form Stansfeld (O&B)




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2022)

Cracking game today - Peckham 2-3 down with about 15 mins to go.

Bosh, it's a 5-3 win!


----------



## scousedom (Jan 30, 2022)

editor said:


> Cracking game today - Peckham 2-3 down with about 15 mins to go.
> 
> Bosh, it's a 5-3 win!


Match report: Menace Twice Come From Behind To Win


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2022)

Photos!






















More here Goals galore as Peckham Town thump Ide Hill 5-3: in photos


----------



## scousedom (Feb 12, 2022)

That was nice. 1-0 and the better side, even if we didn’t carve out loads of chances.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2022)

Cold, but enjoyable


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Feb 14, 2022)

Too cold! I vastly underestimated the weather. Was still undecided in the morning whether to head here or make the trip to Billericay. 

Results meant I made the right decision on the day, but deep down I'd hoped I'd be kicking myself for missing the Hamlet take 'Ricky apart.

Was a weird match as Borden seemed a class above most teams in the league, in terms of behaviour as much as ability, but they lost the head with 15 mins to go. They had a cracker of a goal chalked off too.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 14, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Too cold! I vastly underestimated the weather. Was still undecided in the morning whether to head here or make the trip to Billericay.
> 
> Results meant I made the right decision on the day, but deep down I'd hoped I'd be kicking myself for missing the Hamlet take 'Ricky apart.
> 
> Was a weird match as Borden seemed a class above most teams in the league, in terms of behaviour as much as ability, but they lost the head with 15 mins to go. They had a cracker of a goal chalked off too.



They are the naughtiest boys in the division by a distance this season. Their shithousery at the away match was quite something.






						Team stat leaders | NRG 24HR Gym Kent County Football League
					

Team stat leaders for the NRG 24HR Gym Kent County Football League




					fulltime.thefa.com


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2022)

More pics


















Peckham Town grab three hard-earned points against Borden Village, Sat 12th Feb 2022


----------



## scousedom (Feb 15, 2022)

editor said:


> More pics


Nice action shot of the Lino laughing along to “Hang the Lino”!


----------



## scousedom (Feb 26, 2022)

6-2. Lovely stuff.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2022)

scousedom said:


> 6-2. Lovely stuff.


I loved the away team lino getting more and more frustrated with his own team


----------



## scousedom (Feb 26, 2022)

editor said:


> I loved the away team lino getting more and more frustrated with his own team


On reflection I think my favourite bit was when the ref, having given us a contested corner, “evened things up” a moment later by giving them a goal kick after one of their defenders, with no one near him, hoofed the ball into Dulwich Park.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 27, 2022)

scousedom said:


> On reflection I think my favourite bit was when the ref, having given us a contested corner, “evened things up” a moment later by giving them a goal kick after one of their defenders, with no one near him, hoofed the ball into Dulwich Park.


 
Probably one of the most bizarre decisions I've seen!


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2022)

Goals galore 



















						In photos: Peckham Town thrash Farnborough OBG 6-2, Sat  27th Feb 2022
					

The goals came thick and fast at the Menace Arena on Saturday, as Peckham Town thumped Farnborough OBG FC by six goals to two. Here’s 36 photos from the game – click here to read a deta…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nivag (Mar 5, 2022)

Today's match has been postponed


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2022)

Muchly disappointmental.


----------



## scousedom (Mar 5, 2022)

On the bright side, likely to be rearranged for a little warmer and sunnier time of the year!


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2022)

Photos from Saturday's game






























						In photos: Crockenhill FC 0-2 Peckham Town, Sat 26th March 2022
					

On Saturday, Peckham Town travelled to the rural outpost of Crockenhill  FC. The hosts were sadly already relegated from the league after a disastrous season which saw them fail to win a single gam…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nivag (Mar 27, 2022)

More photos from Saturday





						Crockenhill FC – 0 vs Peckham Town FC – 2 – Better or worse
					






					betterorworse.co.uk


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2022)

So I see we're got Ten-Em-Bee on Saturday 9th April, so looked up their unusual name - and there's a big Brixton connection!



> Danny Fairman grew up in Kingston, Jamaica, and travelled to England on a boat with his 9 year old younger sister when he was 12 years old. Earl was born in Kingston, Jamaica, in 1954, and his mother immigrated to England in 1961, followed by him in 1966. At the time, BOAC was the sole airline travelling from Jamaica to England. While his mother was at work, he went to Kentwood School in Penge and enjoyed watching football and cricket on TV. Tony Davis, Frank Stellastow, Danny, and Earl all expressed a desire for more out of life. They claimed they felt like greyhounds in the league they played in and that they weren’t seen as innovative, so they decided to build their own teams based on their love of football and recruited guys from their place of employment, The Metal Box Company. The Metal Box was a global firm with locations in Jamaica and South Africa, which gave them confidence in their goal of playing in a squad that was naturally varied and made their players feel included. Although name of Ten Em Bee came from the merging between the Tenth Branch in the Metal Box company and the Brixton Beehive and in July 1975 Ten Em Bee was born.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2022)

BIG match tomorrow! Who's coming?









						Top of the table clash as Peckham Town take on Red Velvet FC in Eltham, Sat 2nd April – and it’s free admission!
					

It’s the non-league clash of south London this Saturday afternoon. as the irresistible force of Peckham Town meets the immoveable object of Red Velvet.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2022)

WHAT a game that was!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 3, 2022)

I remember that goalkeeper being very gobby at the home fixture.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2022)

Pics!





























						Two goals in injury time earns Peckham Town a draw at Red Velvet FC – in photos
					

Yesterday’s top of the table clash saw a remarkable last minute comeback from Peckham Town, who were trailing  0-2 at Red Velvet in injury time. Things were looking bleak for The Menace until…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nivag (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2022)

Nivag said:


>



The tweet appears to have gone, What did it say?


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2022)

Red Velvet sure have a lot of games coming up.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 4, 2022)

editor said:


> The tweet appears to have gone, What did it say?


This


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2022)

Exciting new plans afoot-ball!














						Peckham Town FC announce plans to improve their ground – and welcome your views and help
					

Peckham Town FC (aka The Menace)  have announced plans to improve their Dulwich ground and implement upgrades that would make the team eligible for promotion in coming seasons.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2022)

Photos from Peckham's final game of the season






























						Peckham Town wrap up their season with a 1-0 win at K Sports Reserves, Sat 23rd April 2022
					

Peckham Town completed their season with a combative 1-0 win over K Sports Reserves in  Aylesford, Kent. We went along to grab some photos of the action:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Taper (May 31, 2022)

Interview with Mary Phillip in The Times.

The Hamlet should poach her!



			https://www.thetimes.co.uk/?_ga=2.152064505.1319556474.1563376239-1078820894.1563376239&_gac=1.238674484.1563376239.EAIaIQobChMI3_ziqJ684wIVC7DtCh0OgA8VEAAYASAAEgLJHvD_BwE


----------



## scousedom (Jun 12, 2022)

Peckham’s pre-season games announced. Home, Saturdays, 9-30 July.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jun 17, 2022)

Season ticket up 66% quite a hike in these tough times.

Although total increase is the cost of about 3 pints in Central London...


----------



## scousedom (Jun 17, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Season ticket up 66% quite a hike in these tough times.
> 
> Although total increase is the cost of about 3 pints in Central London...


I’ll be making a 400% saving by not renewing DHFC.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 17, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Peckham’s pre-season games announced. Home, Saturdays, 9-30 July.



London Samurai Rovers? For real? Regular opponents of Streatham Rovers perhaps?


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jun 17, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> London Samurai Rovers? For real? Regular opponents of Streatham Rovers perhaps?


For real! Been in the same league as Clapton CFC for a couple of seasons.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2022)

Cat Daisy said:


> For real! Been in the same league as Clapton CFC for a couple of seasons.


Sadly, their kit is very disappointing





			https://twitter.com/samurairovers


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 18, 2022)

Cat Daisy said:


> For real! Been in the same league as Clapton CFC for a couple of seasons.



League above. They were promoted to Step 6 last season - Combined Counties.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2022)

Pretty good game today which saw Peckham fight back to emerge 3-2 winners over a team from a higher division.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2022)

Peck'am pics 





















Peckham Town 3-2 Enfield Borough, pre-season friendly, Sat 9th July 2022 – in photos


----------



## blueheaven (Jul 14, 2022)

editor said:


> Peck'am pics



What's with the row of plants growing through the stand? Is that something deliberate or is it just massive weeds? 😲


----------



## Nivag (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm sure they'd welcome any volunteers to help keep them down


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2022)

blueheaven said:


> What's with the row of plants growing through the stand? Is that something deliberate or is it just massive weeds? 😲


Organic crowd segregation.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2022)

What a game! 























Match photos: Peckham Town put Samurai Rovers to the sword in thrilling 4-3 fightback, Sat 30th July 2022


----------



## scousedom (Aug 13, 2022)

No idea how people managed to play an intense game of footie in that - I was knackered walking from the shade to the bar and back.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2022)

I botched together a belated Buzz article - hope everyone is OK with my mass purloining of content!









						Peckham Town start the new season with narrow 0-1 home defeat to Minster, Sat 13th Aug 2022
					

Brixton Buzz was unable to make Saturday’s match at the Menace Arena, where Peckham narrowly lost 0-1 to Minster. We’ve reproduced the official match report below and included some Twit…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Oh and if anyone is going tonight, it would be great if you could grab some pics!


----------



## scousedom (Aug 17, 2022)

editor said:


> I botched together a belated Buzz article - hope everyone is OK with my mass purloining of content!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will try and remember. Sauce bottles, mowers, stray chairs, divots and general paraphernalia what you’re after….?


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Will try and remember. Sauce bottles, mowers, stray chairs, divots and general paraphernalia what you’re after….?


With the odd bit of football in the background. Perfect!


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2022)

Dom-tastic match report!









						Peckham Town feel the wrath of Halls, losing 1-3 in Kent, Weds 17th Aug 2022
					

Peckham Town’s poor start to the season continued with a 1-3 away defeat at Halls Athletic. Wednesday’s match took place under the floodlights at the Park Stadium Community Pitch in Dar…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Paula_G (Aug 20, 2022)

Love to see Peckham Town women covered when our season kicks off in September. Any one up for covering the games with reports and photos?


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 25, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Love to see Peckham Town women covered when our season kicks off in September. Any one up for covering the games with reports and photos?


Peckham Town women play our opening game of the season on Saturday 3rd September in the Division 2 of the Clapham Saturday Women’s League against Croydon WFC. The game kick’s off at 10am on Tooting Common, SW17 8JU. We had a good build up at the recent Surrey FA Women’s Football Festival held at Walton Casuals, winning one and drawing 2 of our six games with three clean sheets on the day. With the men’s team at home to Otford in the afternoon we’d love to have some Menace support on the sidelines as we begin our second season after reforming at the start of the last campaign.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Aug 29, 2022)

Good 2-0 win today for a first League win of the season against Ide Hill.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 3, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Peckham Town women play our opening game of the season on Saturday 3rd September in the Division 2 of the Clapham Saturday Women’s League against Croydon WFC. The game kick’s off at 10am on Tooting Common, SW17 8JU. We had a good build up at the recent Surrey FA Women’s Football Festival held at Walton Casuals, winning one and drawing 2 of our six games with three clean sheets on the day. With the men’s team at home to Otford in the afternoon we’d love to have some Menace support on the sidelines as we begin our second season after reforming at the start of the last campaign.


Opened our CSWFL with a cracking 2-2 draw against Croydon WFC. More details when I’ve finished my drinks


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2022)

Lovely 3-0 win against Otford today


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

Not sure who does this, but the link to Peckham's website from here peckhamtownfc | Twitter, Instagram, YouTube | Linktree  doesn't work. 

It should go here: Peckham Town Football Club


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 19, 2022)

Not the best of results for the Women’s team this weekend. Had a really good first half against Queerspace in our second CWSFL game but couldn’t unlock their defence and went a goal down when I was beaten one on one by a striker who sneaked in behind the defence. We were a tad fortunate when I was chipped only for the ball to hit a divot on line and spin back out! Second half and Queerspace upped their game whilst we went rather off the boil. Though I made some good saves including one on the line I was rather proud of (where’s a photographer went you need one? Hint, hint!) sadly I also mucked up a couple as we ended up losing 7-0. Rather disappointing in the light of the improvements we’ve been making but it’s all part of the learning process. We’ll be raring to put things right a week on Saturday (1st October) when we face LFA Hotshots, kick off 10am on Tooting Bec Common.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2022)

Fabulous 1-0 cup win today over the team with the league's most stressed out keeper, Red Velvet!


----------



## scousedom (Sep 24, 2022)

editor said:


> Fabulous 1-0 cup win today over the team with the league's most stressed out keeper, Red Velvet!


Not surprised. Whole crowd on his back constantly, all because he wouldn’t say whether he’d watched the Womens Euros.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 24, 2022)

is it the same guy as last season?


----------



## scousedom (Sep 24, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> is it the same guy as last season?


It is. What I love is knowing there’s potentially another 5-10 years of this, he seems quite young. Maybe that’s a line to discuss with him next game… “You just going to ignore us until 2030 Jack?”


----------



## scousedom (Sep 24, 2022)

editor said:


> Fabulous 1-0 cup win today over the team with the league's most stressed out keeper, Red Velvet!


Really really enjoyed that full time whistle. Very tense towards the end there. 

One of those games where it felt so much more was at stake. The recent run of three wins after the poor start has been encouraging, but to then have to put that streak on the line against last year’s runaway league champions, and in a Cup game, was always going to be tough. And it was a really hard game, some brutal tackles and some periods where they dominated. But to come out with the win really makes you think we can keep on going and moving up the league, whereas a loss might have really dented the confidence that’s being built back up. 

Any one of the Peckham players could have been King of the Match, it was a real combined effort, but I was really happy to see Camilo score - a great goal too - and put a bit of end product onto the trickery he’s displayed so far. 

Finally, Red Velvet are universally unpleasant.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2022)

Well, this is nice!



> So, you want to start your own football club, you need players; what’s your first step? Set up a twitter account? A Facebook group? Post on Reddit? Well, in 1982, 13-year-old Bryan Hall didn’t have those options. But he did have a marker pen, and a piece of paper. So he opted for the most social of media available at the time and stuck a poster on a tree in Peckham Rye Park advertising for players.
> 
> Four people showed up for the first session. A few more for the next, then eventually they had enough for a team. Next challenge? Getting into a league. Not easily done when you’re a 13-year-old, but after some persistent phone calls, young Bryan wore the Football Association down, and they allowed his team into the Mercury Under 14s League.
> 
> Now he just needed a kit. Step forward Hall’s Auntie, who dragged him to Walthamstow Market to pick out the material, and then enlisted the residents of the old people’s home she worked at to help stitch it together. Hall’s football club was ready to play… unfortunately their opponents were a little more ready… Hall and his mates were beaten 18-0.











						Introducing Peckham Town: Your new favourite football club
					

The London Economic - “During our game the other week our centre-back came past and asked if I was coming to the pub" - Sport




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2022)

Pics






























						In photos: Peckham Town progress to the next round of the cup with impressive win over Red Velvet, Sat  24th Sept 2022
					

It was one hell of a tough match for Peckham on Saturday as they took on the league’s strongest team, Red Velvet,  in the second round of the (deep breath) Bill Manklow Inter-Regional Challen…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2022)

Borden really are a fucking awful bunch of cunts.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 1, 2022)

editor said:


> Borden really are a fucking awful bunch of cunts.


That’s a polite way of putting it.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2022)

scousedom said:


> That’s a polite way of putting it.


They made Red Velvet seem like a gang of thoroughly decent chaps.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 1, 2022)

editor said:


> They made Red Velvet seem like a gang of thoroughly decent chaps.


I actually found myself missing Jack the Angry Goalie.


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 1, 2022)

Great result for Peckham Town Women as we defeated LFA Hotshots 3-0


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 1, 2022)

This was our first win for the revived Women’s team. The way this team was gone from strength to strength since the start of last season when we were lost our first three games 19-0, 12-0 and 14-1. Genuinely believe that having a Peckham Town Women’s team back in the football pyramid cannot be too far away though whether this old body keeps going long enough to still be playing then you never know


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 4, 2022)

Up to third spot in the Clapham Women's Saturday Football League!


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2022)

Rarely have I seen a team snatch total victory into a humiliating defeat so succinctly as Peckham Town today. 
After totally and utterly dominating the game, scoring two goals and hitting the post twice, the team managed to conceded tree goals in about 12 minutes, starting off with a ridiculous own goal.  

Ten em bee couldn't believe their luck.


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 15, 2022)

Meanwhile down in Tooting the Menace Feminista made it back to back wins (and clean sheets) with a confident victory over Lambeth All Stars. Goals from Issy de Cala & Liv Zuccherato secured three points and cemented Peckham’s third spot in the division.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2022)

Some pics from Saturday's disaster!






























						In photos: Peckham Town cruise from victory to defeat in ten calamitous minutes at Ten-Em-Bee, Sat 15th Oct 2022
					

Rarely has Brixton Buzz seen a team totally dominate a game and yet somehow run out losers. But that’s exactly what happened at Ten-Em-Bee on Saturday, where Peckham were cruising to a well d…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2022)

Some wonderful goals today as Peckham thumped Kings Hill 4-0, with added lolz courtesy of the weirdo ref who has a 'thing' about fans standing behind the goal.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 22, 2022)

editor said:


> the weirdo ref


A bald Father Romeo Sensini.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2022)

scousedom said:


> A bald Father Romeo Sensini.


Here is he.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 22, 2022)

editor said:


> Here is he.
> 
> View attachment 348423


Don’t need to be a mind reader to know what Carrick is thinking there….

“Are those your mother’s cataract glasses?”


----------



## scousedom (Oct 23, 2022)

Nice write up here, with links to the four goals. Recommend having a gander at the second in particular. 








						Peckham Town v Kings Hill FC – Saturday 22nd October 2022 – The Menace Arena
					

I had heard a lot from fellow non league enthusiasts about the experience and enjoyment of watching football at the Menace Arena, on the south circular in East Dulwich in South London, so decided t…




					teacakeandfootballgroundsofthe.uk


----------



## Nivag (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## scousedom (Oct 28, 2022)

Nivag said:


>



Huge. 
Well. 
Slightly larger.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2022)

Nivag said:


>



I'm hoping to make this!

I loved the old Cray Wanderers ground
























						Dulwich Hamlet tear apart Cray Wanderers 6-0 in festive goal feast
					

Dulwich Hamlet destroyed a hapless Cray Wanderers yesterday, putting six goals past the bottom of the table team at their own ground.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 29, 2022)

That’s Cray‘s current ground at Hayes Lane, Bromley, though it could technically be regarded as an “old” ground given it’s been done up by Bromley in recent years with a lot of those features lost. Today was at Oxford Road which I believe once laid claim to being the oldest football ground in the world?


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2022)

We got royally tonked 1-5 today. The hosts were as charming as usual.


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 29, 2022)

Meanwhile down at Tooting Bec Peckham Town Women continued their winning streak coming back from conceding an early goal to beat South London Laces. After yours truly was beaten by a high cross that caught the wind & swirled in we struggled to break down a tough opposition before equalising moments before half time as debutant Hiorrany Delfino’s corner deceived the keeper and found the net. Peckham upped the tempo after the break adding five further goals for a convincing 6-1 victory. Hiorrany added two more to complete a hat trick with Beth Gil, Jess Paver and Sophie Rabas claiming the other goals


----------



## EDC (Oct 29, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm hoping to make this!
> 
> I loved the old Cray Wanderers ground
> 
> ...


The pink flour bomb match.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 29, 2022)

editor said:


> We got royally tonked 1-5 today. The hosts were as charming as usual.


Still, you fed a horse, so swings and roundabouts!


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Still, you fed a horse, so swings and roundabouts!


And a foal!


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2022)

A horde of heads!


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2022)

Pics!
































						In photos: Peckham Town get thumped 5-1 at Red Velvet FC, Saturday, 29th October 2022
					

On a wonderfully warm autumn afternoon, Peckham found themselves on the receiving end of a 1-5 thumping as Red Velvet avenged their cup defeat at the Menace Arena last month.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 12, 2022)

The Menace Feminista on a roll! Fourth straight win beating top of the table Croydon 3-1 to move level on points with the Trams.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 16, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> The Menace Feminista on a roll! Fourth straight win beating top of the table Croydon 3-1 to move level on points with the Trams.


Some photos from the game courtesy of Croydon WFC photographer Pete Bowell


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2022)

Peckham go through to the next round after a penalty shootout! That was a thoroughly enjoyable afternoon at the Menace Arena.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Pics from Saturday!































More here In photos: Penalty shootout thriller as Peckham Town beat FC Elmstead, Sat 19th Nov 2022


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 27, 2022)

Disappointing result for Peckham Town women yesterday, losing ground on leaders Croydon WFC after going down 4-2 to Queerspace after leading 2-1 early in the second half. The result allowed our opponents to leapfrog us into second spot but with all remaining games against teams we have beaten this season, the title and promotion are no way out of our grasp. The next game is on 10th December against LFA Hotshots, kickoff 10am


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 10, 2022)

Sadly this morning’s game for the Peckham Women’s team in the London Women’s Saturday Football League has been called off due to a frozen pitch.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## editor (Saturday at 12:10 PM)

*awaiting pitch inspection for today

*fingers crossed


----------



## editor (Saturday at 12:45 PM)

The tension is killing me!


----------



## editor (Saturday at 5:03 PM)

It was a pretty awful game in damp, blustery conditions but Peckham did just enough to beat the bottom club 1-0. And those three points will do very nicely.


----------



## Paula_G (Saturday at 5:05 PM)

Definitely felt a bit rusty returning from the Christmas break as Peckham Town were beaten 4-1 by Lambeth All Stars in London Women’s Saturday League Division 2. Conceded very early with a mishit cross crawling in at the near post then a free kick deflected off the wall to loop over the keeper. With Lambeth bringing in a number of players with Premier Division experience it was always going to be a tough ask to get a result but we kept battling to pull a goal back before the break. The second half was more even but Lambeth’s experience told at the end as they added two more well taken goals to give them a 4-1 victory. The result was all the more frustrating as leaders Croydon WFC lost 4-3 meaning a chance to move level with the Trams in second spot was missed. Two games left, title might be out of reach but second spot is still there plus the League Cup competition starts next month.


----------



## scousedom (Saturday at 5:17 PM)

Very glad to be back. Been about six weeks. The Met Office app lied to me but… I’ll take soaking for three points any day.


----------

